# Warhammer - die Zweite



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab Warhammer seit Release gespielt.. ca 7-8 Monate lang. Dann hab ich aufgehört, weil mir die vielen Bugs.. das Kreisgeraide.. immer die selben Burgen, BOs, Festungen und Stadtraids irgendwann auf den Sack gingen.. Das alles wurde schnell zur Routine und die Motivation ging den Bach runter. Also lange konnte mich dieses Gameplay einfach nicht halten. Die Idee war/ist gut von Warhammer auf jeden Fall. Aber Langzeitmotivation finde ich hat dieses Spiel sogut wie garnicht. Rufrang hoch drücken reicht da für mich persönlich nicht.. Abgesehen von der Server- Clientperformance.. Mein Rechner is wirklich keine alte Kiste.. und trotzdem solche FPS Einbrüche sodass man garkein flüssiges Spiel mehr hat.. Ich hab in der letzten Zeit das Geschehen in Warhammer ein wenig verfolgt und von vielen Patches gelesen.. und eine kleine Erweiterung.. dann hab ich Warhammer reaktiviert für einen Monat und musste festellen das sichs leider kein Stück anders anfühlt... Was soll sich denn da verbessert haben ? Was? 
Immer noch Geruckel.. und die Grafik is dafür nichtmal so der Knaller.. Ich weiss noch als Warhammer noch nicht draussen war. Was alles versprochen war.. aber dann nicht gehalten wurde.. Wem geht es ähnlich ? Mag sein das das hier alles als gewhine rüber kommt.. aber mich regts halt auf und ich bin enttäuscht wegen den 13 Euro lol.. so wie's aussieht werd ich wohl nie wieder richtig WAR zocken.. dafür is der Frust einfach viel zu krass bei dem Spiel..

Wem geht es ähnlich?


----------



## Francis MacBeth (15. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Wem geht es ähnlich?



Den Meckerheinis, die hoffentlich bald sich ein anderes MMO suchen...

Mir verschließt sich gerade der Sinn von diesem Thread.
Du bist enttäuscht von dem Spiel?
Dein Rechner ist zu schwach für das Spiel?
Du kannst keine Langzeit Motivation finden?

Alles verständlich und nu?
Es gibt viele andere die es seit Release spielen und immernoch gern dabei bleiben.

/vote for close


----------



## Kichiro (15. September 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Den Meckerheinis, die hoffentlich bald sich ein anderes MMO suchen...



Warum gleich so feindlich? 
Nur weil einem ein Spiel nicht gefällt, muss man diesen doch nicht als Meckerheini abstempeln.

Und er sagte doch warum ihn WAR nicht mehr zusagte, er hatte es immerhin 7-8 Monate gespielt.


----------



## HappyChaos (15. September 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Den Meckerheinis, die hoffentlich bald sich ein anderes MMO suchen...
> 
> Mir verschließt sich gerade der Sinn von diesem Thread.
> Du bist enttäuscht von dem Spiel?
> ...


/Sign
Und was heißt eigentlich andauernd zu viel versprochen?Hauptstädte?Und?Sind die soooo wichtig für das Spiel?Naja immer alles nachplappern und nicht einfach mal Spaß haben..naja,kk bb thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (15. September 2009)

Es tut mir leid wenn es etwas harsch wirkt aber es geht mir nicht darum, daß einem das Spiel nicht zusagt, egal ob nach Stunden, Tagen oder Wochen, Monate oder wie auch immer. Das ist schade aber nunmal nicht zu ändern und auch häufig verständlich.

Es geht mir nur einfach langsam auf den Nerv, daß immer wieder dieselben Sachen zerkaut werden.
Und wenn der TE hier nach denjenige fragt denen es auch so geht, geht es um den x-ten Thread wie scheiße/schlecht oder negativ das Spiel doch ist und damit sind es Meckerheinis.


----------



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Den Meckerheinis, die hoffentlich bald sich ein anderes MMO suchen...
> 
> Mir verschließt sich gerade der Sinn von diesem Thread.
> Du bist enttäuscht von dem Spiel?
> ...




Ja is halt wieder typisch. Das sich derjenige, der dieses Spiel momentan total gut findet, sich und sein Spiel iwie angegriffen fühlt.
Und mein Rechner is nich zu schwach.. 

cpu: E8500
ram : 4 GB RAM 1000MHZ
graka: nvidia gtx 260

müsste ausschlaggebend genug dafür sein.. ich spiel Spiele wie Crysis.. Fallout 3 auf höchsten Details Ruckelfrei.. 
und jetzt soll einer sagen die Optik von Warhammer sehe wie Crysis aus.. das wärn Lacher wert.

Ich weiss einfach nicht wo die Langzeit-Motivation in dem Spiel bestehen soll.. Rufrang drücken? Immer wieder die selben Burgen .. die selbe Stadt raiden? 
Das kann doch einen auf Dauer einfach nicht halten. Erstrecht nicht bei dieser Server/Clientperformance! Was man auch an den Spielerzahlen, die ziemlich zurückgegangen sind deutlich erkennen kann!
Und viele wissen hier ganz genau wie viele akive Abozahlen das Spiel hatte! und Jetzt sind es? 200k?
Ich hab das Spiel von Release an gespielt! Ich fands gut! Ich finde die Idee, das Konzept auch jetzt noch total burner aber die Umsetzung von Mythic/GOA ging mal komplett in A***h..


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. September 2009)

Man muss nicht antworten und wartet, bist ein Mod mit dem Großen Schlüssel kommt. Das ist die beste Methode. Es regt einige auf, andere machen die Augen zu und andere Spielen es nur, weil es sonst keine alternative gibt. 
Wenn er sich mal den Frust von der Seele schreiben will, kann er doch machen. Wenn welche sich melden und sagen, es geht ihn ähnlich ... na warum nicht.

Aber es ist ein Forum und wenn es dich stört, dann igno den Thread einfach.

Aber das mit dem Rechner ist schon ein prob. Wenn man extern einige Effekte erzwingt, läuft es sogar angenehm. 


Abozahlen sind dazu egal. Die Abozahl, sagt nichts über ein Spiel aus. Da in den meisten Zahlen nicht eingeht, was der ACC ist. Einige zählen Trials mit, andere zählen die 6 Monate und 3 Monate ACCs einfach mit etc. Man muss sehen wie die aktiven Spieler zahlen sind.
Damit rücken wenige raus =). 
Eve Online hat sie mal gezeigt ;p und es wirkt wenig, aber 20k Aktive Spieler, durchschnittlich jede Stunde sind bei den Zeit Zonen die wir haben recht viele ^^

Daher Abozahlen helfen Servern nicht, wie die Destor Überzahl hat oder die Order etc. Man muss immer die aktiven Spieler sehen und auch die Server Auswahl. Zwar gibt es nur noch weniger, aber die wenigen sind recht aktiv. Die Populationsverhältnisse, kann ich aber nicht sagen. Drakenwald war recht Balanced, mal die eine Seite, mal die andere. Die anderen beiden keine Ahnung und wer vor Englisch keine Angst hat, kann auch auf diesen Servern ziehen.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (15. September 2009)

Ja, sorry besser das aber zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, machmal gehts nicht anders.
Aber es ist halt einfach typisch.....


----------



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

Ich frage hier einfach nur wem es ähnlich geht. Ich will mir lediglich ein paar Meinungen einholen. Darüber diskutieren. Meinungsfreiheit oder wie war das? 
Ich weiss das noch einige Leute das Spiel spielen. Klar das sind auch die, die es erst seit paar Wochen spielen. Vorallem Casuals, die in den low-tiers unterwegs sind.
Die haben ja auch noch nicht alles gesehen.


----------



## Pymonte (15. September 2009)

Langzeitmotivation ist, wie in jedem PvP Spiel, das PvP. Ende.

Schade das dir WAR nicht gefällt, der Thread hat dadurch dennoch keinen wirklichen Sinn. Ein Blogeintrag wär da sinnvoller gewesen


----------



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Langzeitmotivation ist, wie in jedem PvP Spiel, das PvP. Ende.
> 
> Schade das dir WAR nicht gefällt, der Thread hat dadurch dennoch keinen wirklichen Sinn. Ein Blogeintrag wär da sinnvoller gewesen




Klingt logisch. Aber PvP möchte auch balanced sein. Und vernünftig spielbar.. ohne Zonenabstürze.. Zonenlimitierungen.. FPS-Einbrüche..
PvP möchte ja in dem Fall Echtzeit (flüssig) ablaufen.. aber bei manchen Raids bekommt man ein Art "rundenbasierendes" Gefühl..


----------



## Salute (15. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Klingt logisch. Aber PvP möchte auch balanced sein. Und vernünftig spielbar.. ohne Zonenabstürze.. Zonenlimitierungen.. FPS-Einbrüche..
> PvP möchte ja in dem Fall Echtzeit (flüssig) ablaufen.. aber bei manchen Raids bekommt man ein Art "rundenbasierendes" Gefühl..




Vielleicht hast du dir die "bessere" Performance nicht lang genug selbst eingeredet. Im Kollektiv klappt das natürlich viel besser, aber es ist deine Entscheidung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szputnyik (15. September 2009)

Kichiro schrieb:


> Warum gleich so feindlich?
> Nur weil einem ein Spiel nicht gefällt, muss man diesen doch nicht als Meckerheini abstempeln.



Du gehst auchned nach Frankreich und kotzt dich dort über die Kultur und Sprache aus und erwartest dann noch positives Feedback oder? Naja, so ähnlich ist die Aktion hier mim TE grad


----------



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> Du gehst auchned nach Frankreich und kotzt dich dort über die Kultur und Sprache aus und erwartest dann noch positives Feedback oder? Naja, so ähnlich ist die Aktion hier mim TE grad




Dann mach mir mal nen Vorschlag wo ich das posten sollte? Im WoW Forum? HDRO ? AoC ? Sicher doch!


----------



## Pymonte (15. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Dann mach mir mal nen Vorschlag wo ich das posten sollte? Im WoW Forum? HDRO ? AoC ? Sicher doch!



 am besten gar nicht


----------



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> am besten gar nicht



Wie sie sich alle wieder genervt und angekotzt fühlen, weil man seine Meinung vertritt.
Ich hab das Spiel seit Release gespielt. Und fands verdammt gut. Auch jetzt noch auf eine gewisse Art
und Weise. Aber an der Umsetzung scheiterts total. Ich weiss das der ein oder andere sich hier ärgert 
über das was ich schreibe. Es sind aber Fakten. Und ich will niemand verärgern oder provozieren mit diesem Thread.
Ich will über den Verlauf dieses Spiels diskutieren. Was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (15. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab Warhammer seit Release gespielt.. ca 7-8 Monate lang. Dann hab ich aufgehört, weil mir die vielen Bugs.. das Kreisgeraide.. immer die selben Burgen, BOs, Festungen und Stadtraids irgendwann auf den Sack gingen.. Das alles wurde schnell zur Routine und die Motivation ging den Bach runter. Also lange konnte mich dieses Gameplay einfach nicht halten. Die Idee war/ist gut von Warhammer auf jeden Fall. Aber Langzeitmotivation finde ich hat dieses Spiel sogut wie garnicht. Rufrang hoch drücken reicht da für mich persönlich nicht.. Abgesehen von der Server- Clientperformance.. Mein Rechner is wirklich keine alte Kiste.. und trotzdem solche FPS Einbrüche sodass man garkein flüssiges Spiel mehr hat.. Ich hab in der letzten Zeit das Geschehen in Warhammer ein wenig verfolgt und von vielen Patches gelesen.. und eine kleine Erweiterung.. dann hab ich Warhammer reaktiviert für einen Monat und musste festellen das sichs leider kein Stück anders anfühlt... Was soll sich denn da verbessert haben ? Was?
> Immer noch Geruckel.. und die Grafik is dafür nichtmal so der Knaller.. Ich weiss noch als Warhammer noch nicht draussen war. Was alles versprochen war.. aber dann nicht gehalten wurde.. Wem geht es ähnlich ? Mag sein das das hier alles als gewhine rüber kommt.. aber mich regts halt auf und ich bin enttäuscht wegen den 13 Euro lol.. so wie's aussieht werd ich wohl nie wieder richtig WAR zocken.. dafür is der Frust einfach viel zu krass bei dem Spiel..
> ...


Also so ruckeln tuts bei mir nie und das bei nem Mittelklasse Rechner...
Obwohl ich bin auch der Meinung bin, dass das Spiel keine Langzeitmotivation hat finde ich es doch ganz gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Burn


----------



## Elrendel (15. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit oder wie war das?
> Ich weiss das noch einige Leute das Spiel spielen. Klar das sind auch die, die es erst seit paar Wochen spielen. Vorallem Casuals, die in den low-tiers unterwegs sind.
> Die haben ja auch noch nicht alles gesehen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hmm und mit so einer Aussage erwartest du dir dann noch das irgendjemand freundlich und gelassen mit dir über deinen Thread hier schreibt. 

Das ist so wie wenn ich einen Troll beleidige und mich danach aufrege das er mich gefressen hat. (in der Scheibenwelt ist sowas als offizieller Selbstmord anerkannt also das Trollbeleidigen und ja SCHEIBENWELT nicht Scherbenwelt)


----------



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hmm und mit so einer Aussage erwartest du dir dann noch das irgendjemand freundlich und gelassen mit dir über deinen Thread hier schreibt.
> ...



ahja! äußerst amüsant!


----------



## Pymonte (15. September 2009)

du, der Thread hat einfach keinen SINN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Thread dient zur Diskussion, die Grundlage ist hier aber nicht gegeben. Das was du geschrieben hast, passt einfach besser in einen blog.


----------



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

NightKnoTEngage schrieb:


> Also so ruckeln tuts bei mir nie und das bei nem Mittelklasse Rechner...
> Obwohl ich bin auch der Meinung bin, dass das Spiel keine Langzeitmotivation hat finde ich es doch ganz gelungen
> 
> 
> ...



es ruckelt bei dir nicht ? Was hast du denn in deinem Rechner drinne? 
So leids mir tut ich kann dir das eigentlich garnicht abkaufen, das es bei dir flüssig läuft wenn 5 oder 6 KTs an einer Festung unterwegs sind..


----------



## Prometx (15. September 2009)

@TE: 1. Wird dir WAR nur länger Spaß machen wenn du PvP einfach magst,und normalerweise wird PvP (fast) nie langweilig.
2. Bin ich mir sicher das du den Pve Content nicht durch hast-->oder hast du Lv durch und alle bosse im Grab des Geierfürsten gelegt??

**edit:@TE: stell mal die effekte auf nur kriegstrupp oder besser noch nur gruppe,sollte einiges bessern...


----------



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> du, der Thread hat einfach keinen SINN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als Grundlage würde ich sagen dient meine Erfahrung von dem Spiel und meine Meinung, die ich hier mitgeteilt habe und gerne die Meinung anderer lesen möchte (vorallem respektieren) um wiederrum darüber zu diskutiern.


----------



## Elrendel (15. September 2009)

Tja Junge mit sowas musstest du rechnen.

Love it or leave it kann ich da nur dazu sagen was 1000enden von Menschen gefällt muss dir nicht gefallen oder umgekehrt. 

Btw schreibt mal sowas ähnliches über ein anderes Spiel in deren Forum und dann schauma mal was passiert. Stimmt da werden alle freundlich zu dir sagen das du recht hast und sie das Spiel ja nur mehr spielen damit der arme Hersteller nicht Arbeiter entlassen muss.

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben ich hasse solche Threads aus vollen Herzen egal für welches Spiel weil du, wenn du nachdenken würdest, genau auf diese Antworten wie sie hier stehen kommen müsstest und somit dir selbst viel Ärger ersparen würdest. Tja wie man in den Wald hineinruft so kommts eben zurück, manchmal sogar etwas hässlicher.


----------



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Tja Junge mit sowas musstest du rechnen.
> 
> Love it or leave it kann ich da nur dazu sagen was 1000enden von Menschen gefällt muss dir nicht gefallen oder umgekehrt.
> 
> ...



Du hälst dich auch für sehr intellektuell oder ? Und diesen beleidigenden flair kannst du auch mal aus deinen Posts lassen.
Kein Grund zu flamen oder ? Mir macht das hier kein Ärger. Ich diskutiere gerne.


----------



## Mithriwan (15. September 2009)

Er hat Recht.
Der andere aber auch ein bißchen.
Und er hier, seine Meinung darf man dabei nicht ganz außer Acht lassen. Joa...


----------



## Virthu (15. September 2009)

der thread ist blöd :-) der über die population ist deutlich unterhaltsamer, weil "praxisnah", wenn man das so nennen darf. wozu hier rumfragen, wer warhammer noch scheisse findet, wenn man im stillen immer wieder ein blick auf die serverauslastung werfen und dann feststellen kann, dass 2 wochen zuvor drakenwald und carroburg gegen 20 uhr noch auf hoch/hoch standen und seit einer woche nur noch auf mittel/mittel? das sollte die antwort genug sein.
ist irgendwie unschön einem todespatienten immer wieder zu erzählen, wie kacke und unerfüllt sein leben doch gewesen ist.


----------



## elisia (15. September 2009)

vote für close


----------



## Teal (15. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> cpu: E8500
> ram : 4 GB RAM 1000MHZ
> ...


Habe selber auch einen E8500, 4 GB RAM 800 und eine HD4870 von ATi. Spiele WAR auf 1680x1050 mit allen Details oben und FSAA per Treiber erzwungen beim Questen/Instanzen/Szenarien flüssig. Lediglich bei größeren Schlachten im RvR schalte ich die Effekte runter. Da Dein System in etwa auch meinem entspricht, verstehe ich nicht ganz warum es bei Dir so ruckelt... Zu viel im Autostart? Langsame Festplatte? Oder lagt es wegen Routereinstellungen? Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, aber es hat sich schon was getan bei WAR seit Release...

Bevor ichs vergesse: Seid nett zu einander sonst gibts mal Kloppe von oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szputnyik (15. September 2009)

Ich habe ein weitaus schlechteres Setting als der Mod über mir und spiele auch auf 1680x1050 und ausser bei Städteangriffen ruckelt es nie bei mir. Nichtmal bei Festungsangriffen und ich habe nur die Bodentexturen minimalisiert.

Übrigens zum Thema Langzeitmotivation und dass die meisten WAR-Spieler im Low Level rumeiern würden: Auf welchem Mond lebst du? Also auf jedem Server sind etwa 90% der Spieler über Stufe 35 und teils im RR auch schon hoch. Langzeitmotivation ist da! Einzig und allein die Contentpatches lassen meiner Meinung nach ein wenig zu lang auf sich warten und sind nur für die oberen zehn Prozent der Spieler zugänglich wobei ich selbst schon ins Grab des Geierfürsten gehe.

Und um dich mal aufzuklären in Punkto "eigene Meinung sagen": Du befindest dich hier auf einer *Fan*-Seite von Online Rollenspielen - speziell im Warhammer Online Bereich. Es sollte klar sein, dass hier keiner was von irgendwelchen Miesmachern hören will. Wir genießen das Spiel und wollen hier nur unsere Erfahrungen und Taktiken austauschen und nicht das Spiel schlechtgeredet haben. Gehst du etwa auf eine Geburtstagsparty und ziehst über die Geschenke her über die sich das Geburtstagskind freut? In etwa den selben Effekt erzielst du hier mit dieser Schlechtmacherei. Falls dir Warhammer Online nicht gefällt so spiel etwas anderes. World of Warhammer bietet eine günstige Alternative aus Lorevergewaltigung, PvE-Freude und "Langzeitmotivation" - wenn man das so nennen darf. Oder wie wärs mit Runes of Magic? Champions Online vielleicht? Guild Wars? Egal was, aber im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenten kommen wir mit WAR sehr gut aus und haben es als bestes Spiel im Genre eingestuft und spielen es mit Begeisterung. Also falls du dich über Warhammer auskotzen willst dann tu es. Aber nicht im Warhammer Forum. Die WoWler werden dich mit Küsschen begrüßen wenn du dort über WAR herziehst. Wir nicht. Also wieso machst du dir das Leben schwer?

Gruß


----------



## Berghammer71 (15. September 2009)

Eine gute Inetanbindung belebt das Spiel - ich dachte langsam hätte sich das rumgesprochen. Die Rechnerkomponeten wie CPU, Graka, Speicher, XP bzw. W7 fördern wie in jeden anderen Spiel zusätzlich die Optik und die FPS - die Inetverbindung hilft dafür aber umso stärker bei Massenschlachten.


----------



## Brummbör (15. September 2009)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> Und um dich mal aufzuklären in Punkto "eigene Meinung sagen": Du befindest dich hier auf einer *Fan*-Seite von Online Rollenspielen - speziell im Warhammer Online Bereich.




Das ist keine Fan seite. das ist das buffed forum und damit teil einer kommerziellen internetplattform. und zu einem forum gehört mehr als nur eine meinug. wenn man keine kritk verträgt ist man hier verkehrt. wennst nur lob hören willst mach deine eigene page auf. gehst du auch auf ne fremde geburtstagsparty und versuchst da nur dein ding durchzudrücken? wer hat hier einige zur forenpolizei ernannt die vorschriften erlassen was gepostet werden darf?


----------



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

@Berghammer : An meiner Verbindung kann es nicht liegen... 20mBIT...

@ Szputnyik : sign brummbör


----------



## Berghammer71 (15. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> @Berghammer : An meiner Verbindung kann es nicht liegen... 20mBIT...


sagt noch nichts aus... ping, serverbindung - mit guten rechner läufts mal so mal so, kann man hier nachlesen...bleibt nur noch ein Lücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - läuft beim Bekannten aktuellen PC max details alles flüssig mit ner Inetanbindung mit der man locker Spieleserver hosten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit ich mich entsinne musst du nach Frankreich, da gibts schon ein paar unterschiedliche Routen - ich würds mal einen Monat einer deiner Stelle anschauen, einiges hat sich so und so verschoben, die ganz groben lags wie beim relase sind gefixt, spannend wirds bei mir ab ca. 70-80 Spielern.

Amd 5200 - http://www.wegame.com/watch/Warhammer_onli..._min_Testvideo/
und ne normale inetverbindung ca 700 kp max download....aja Massenschlacht ist am Ende und noch Vista 32.


----------



## Jarwid (15. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Als Grundlage würde ich sagen dient meine Erfahrung von dem Spiel und meine Meinung, die ich hier mitgeteilt habe und gerne die Meinung anderer lesen möchte (vorallem respektieren) um wiederrum darüber zu diskutiern.




Die Diskussion an der du ANGEBLICH interessiert bist fand bereit in den anderen 1.000 "WAR ist Scheisse Threads" statt. 
Von daher möge man es uns nachsehen das wir keinen Bock mehr haben die gleiche Leier jeden Tag neu durchzukauen. Was du hier produziert hast ist wieder nur ein Sinnlosblablamimimithread für die Tonne.


----------



## Jarwid (15. September 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> Das ist keine Fan seite. das ist das buffed forum und damit teil einer kommerziellen internetplattform. und zu einem forum gehört mehr als nur eine meinug. wenn man keine kritk verträgt ist man hier verkehrt. wennst nur lob hören willst mach deine eigene page auf. gehst du auch auf ne fremde geburtstagsparty und versuchst da nur dein ding durchzudrücken? wer hat hier einige zur forenpolizei ernannt die vorschriften erlassen was gepostet werden darf?



Und gehst du auch jedes Wochenende ins Stadion und erklärst den Fans das du Fussball doof findest und es sinnlos ist das 11 Leute nem Ball nachrennen?


----------



## Thanador (16. September 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht der wievielte Thread mit diesem Thema das ist, mich wunderts ja schon dass noch nicht über Aion diskutiert wurde xD.

Der TE kann zurecht enttäuscht sein, aber ich kann auch die Reaktionen der Fans verstehen, wenn sie in ihren Foren andauernd dieselben Threads mit denselben Themen anschaun müssen.. 
Dabei kann mans doch kurz und knapp zusammenfassen: WAR konnte nicht alles halten was es versprach, und macht (einigen, unter anderem auch mir) trotzdem Spaß.
MfG


----------



## Churchak (16. September 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> wenn man keine kritk verträgt ist man hier verkehrt. wennst nur lob hören willst mach deine eigene page auf. gehst du auch auf ne fremde geburtstagsparty und versuchst da nur dein ding durchzudrücken? wer hat hier einige zur forenpolizei ernannt die vorschriften erlassen was gepostet werden darf?


Dann soll er aber auch die Kritik vertragen das er seine Zeit ,die er fürs tippen seiner Eingangspost verwendet hat, lieber mit ner Schaufel verbracht hätte und mal bissel tiefer im WAR Forenteil hät graben solln als die 1. 5 Threads und schon wär er auf gold gestossen oder besser paar Leichen. Oh ich merk gerade das ich das Thema des Threads verfehle da ich ned ins Horn des TE blase und über WAR und meine nichterfüllten Spielerträume weine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Thanador das geht spätestens auf Seite 3 dann los  ;P


----------



## Brummbör (16. September 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Und gehst du auch jedes Wochenende ins Stadion und erklärst den Fans das du Fussball doof findest und es sinnlos ist das 11 Leute nem Ball nachrennen?



nein denn ich lasse jedem seine meinung egal ob sie mir gefällt oder nicht. wenn mir was gefällt ists mir völlig wurst was andere drüber schreiben und ich versuch nicht krampfhaft in jedem thread den grossen warhammer retter raushängen zu lassen. wenn mir ein thema nicht passt ignorier ichs einfach, zwingt mich ja keiner es zu lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (16. September 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> Oh ich merk gerade das ich das Thema des Threads verfehle da ich ned ins Horn des TE blase und über WAR und meine nichterfüllten Spielerträume weine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ist schlimmer.... über nicht erfüllte Spielerträume weinen oder zum 1000 mal über weiner weinen...... nimmt sich nicht viel wa. ist beides gejammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur das mittlerweile auf jeden weiner 5 kommen die darüber weinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (16. September 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hmm und mit so einer Aussage erwartest du dir dann noch das irgendjemand freundlich und gelassen mit dir über deinen Thread hier schreibt.
> ...



Kann ich nur eins zu sagen : Pratchett Rulz !!!


----------



## yarak (16. September 2009)

ohhh noch einer von 1000 ich mag warhammer nicht soooo weil... threads


----------



## dent1st (16. September 2009)

Wie sie sich alle aufregen. Viel zu geil.. dabei will ich nichtmal provozieren. Ich hab gesagt was mich stört und wie sich das Spiel für mich entwickelt. Euch macht es weiterhin Spaß also spielt es.. ich werde es wohl nichtmehr spielen.. mich ärgern nur die 13 euro die ich für den Monat jetzt bezahlt habe.. Davon hätte ich ne schöne Pizza essen gehen können oder so..ich hab genauso aufgehört wie viele andere auch.. Nicht umsonst sind die Spielerzahlen von WAR so massiv zurückgegangen. Ich hab seit Release gespielt und das ganze Geschehen verfolgt.. Ich hab Maschinist gespielt.. die beste Klasse überhaupt.. mit der hatte ich am meisten Spaß.. ich bin enttäuscht von Mythic/GOA was sie aus Warhammer gemacht haben.. aber mehr wie das ausdrücken kann ich nicht.. Was is das denn?! Wenn ich nach langer Pause weil ich Frust hatte mein Account reaktivier für ein Monat.. und es sich genauso spielt wie vorher.. und ich lese im Regionen Chat in Altdorf : " Wann kommt eigentlich Warhammer raus? Weil ich bezahl hier immernoch für die kostenpflichtige Alpha".. was is das denn? Wow ein neues Gebiet und Grab des Geierfürsten ... Skarabäus und Pharao-Schwachsinn? Wo bleibt denn da der Einfallsreichtum? Was hat das mit Warhammer zu tun? Mit dem Warhammer Universum? Für mich als Kenner und selbst Spieler des Table-Tops! Was is das denn? Es wird immer in den Patch-Notes angegeben "Wir haben dies verbessert und das verbessert". Warum merk ich davon nix? Oh ich kann jetzt mehrere Gegenstände an meine Post anhängen ? Oder dieses Markensystem? Die solln mal ihr Augenmerk auf das wesentliche legen worauf es ankommt in dem Spiel! PvP! Und das grade biegen! Und nicht ein neues Gebiet mit ner PVE Inze hinterwerfen um die Restleute bei der Stange zu halten.. Und die Community trägt auch ihren Anteil dazu bei zu dem was daraus geworden ist! Es wird Kreisgeraidet immer und immer wieder.. wozu deffen? Lieber dahin und einnehmen wo keine Gegner sind! Was ein schwachsinn! Ich hab auf Bolgasgrad gespielt - dicht gemacht - danach Helmgart - dicht gemacht - dann Averland und die gehen auch noch allen ernstes hin und machen den EINZIGEN deutschen Open RvR Server dicht.. also für deutsche kein open RvR mehr oder wie? Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab selber volle Kriegstrupps geführt und ich hab die Leute ohne Worte gekickt, die dem Gegner ausweichen wollten.. Warhammer hätte nen richtiger Erfolg werden können.. aber die Entwickler habens vergeigt .. in meinen Augen.. und ich denke das es nurnoch eine Frage der Zeit ist bis weitere das schnallen.. viele habens schon geschnallt. Aber jetzt is gut.. 
Bevor ich mir noch mehr so "Du gehst auch nicht ins Krankenhaus wenn du nicht krank bist" Antworten geben..


----------



## Mookie (16. September 2009)

Sign @ TE
Ich hatte ein paar lustige Monate mit War aber für mehr hat es bei mir auch nicht gereicht - Da momentan ein neues PvP orientiertes MMO auf dem Vormarsch ist seh ich das nicht mal so tragisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (16. September 2009)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass man teils recht schnell den Content erschlossen hat, und es quasi im endeffekt keinen unterschied macht, welchen Keep man nun raidet, da sie sich kaum voneinander unterscheiden.

Ich habs mir damals n bisl rosiger vorgestellt. Hab geträumt von taktischer Tiefe, variable platzierbare Belagerungswaffen. Tanks die ne echte Mauer bilden, bzw einen Halbkreis in denen sich die Heiler und Fernkampf DDs befinden. Epische Massenschlachten mit hunderten von Spielern.

Nur irgendwann wurden die Keeps langweilig und die scenarien kannte man auswendig.. Weiss nicht, irgendwie fehlt etwas, halt dieses gewisse etwas, was einen länger hält


----------



## Archonlord (16. September 2009)

..ähm nö?

wie schon so viele vor mir sagten.. der end-content ist PVP .. wer damit ein problem hat,ist bei war falsch ganz einfach


----------



## Cirdaan (16. September 2009)

@Dent1st

Seh ich auch so. Ich war letztes Jahr so begeistert von WAR. Die haben was getan, Patches, .... Und am Anfang konnte man die kleinen Fehler ja auch noch nachsehen, ist ja schließlich neu. Aber nachdem sich das Spiel dann doch ehr nicht weiterentwickelt hat, war im März 09 Schluss und nachdem auch noch die Server zu gemacht wurden, ist WAR kein Thema mehr. 

Der einzige Grund sich WAR noch einmal anzugucken wäre der MAC Client, aber sonst ist da nichts bei, was mir Geld/Monat wert wäre



@ Archonlord: Das ist PvP? Langweiliges im Kreis rennen, Gruppenkuscheln für Schwächlinge, ..
@ Sin: Jeppa
@ Mookie: genau so sieht es aus


----------



## Astravall (16. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Ja is halt wieder typisch. Das sich derjenige, der dieses Spiel momentan total gut findet, sich und sein Spiel iwie angegriffen fühlt.
> Und mein Rechner is nich zu schwach..
> 
> cpu: E8500
> ...



Ach Crysis stellt Hunderte von Gegnern gleichzeitig dar? An welcher Stelle denn? 
Das muss ich verpasst haben als ich Crysis durchgespielt habe.
Und du hast den RvR/PvP Gedanken nicht verstanden ... es geht einfach schlicht und ergreifend darum den Gegner zu moschen.
Vergleiche dazu Counterstrike: Immer die selben Karten, jeder gleiche Waffen, keinerlei Abwechslung und trotzdem motiviert es Leute seit JAHREN dieses Spiel zu spielen. Komisch oder? 

EDIT: Was soll eigentlich der Quatch mit dem angeblichen 'Es gibt ja nur Kreisraiden'? Auf Drakenwald gibt es immer schöne Kämpfe um die Keeps. Manchmal kommt man einfach zu spät zum deffen, aber hey dann holt man es sich halt wieder auch mit Feinden drin. Wer will denn noch Kreisraiden? Auslöscher hat doch eh jeder mindestens.

Und ja mir geht das Gemecker auch langsam auf den Keks -.-

MfG Michael


----------



## Astravall (16. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Sign @ TE
> Ich hatte ein paar lustige Monate mit War aber für mehr hat es bei mir auch nicht gereicht - Da momentan ein neues PvP orientiertes MMO auf dem Vormarsch ist seh ich das nicht mal so tragisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja geht nur alle zu AION ... bin ja gespannt wie lange es dauert bis euch dieser Asia-Grinder auch langweilig wird. Sehe nicht was AION im PvP besser/abwechslungsreicher machen würde. Bin ja gespannt wie das funktionieren wird wenn NPCs die schwächere Seite unterstützen kommen. Ich sehe schon ellenlange Heulthreads kommen deswegen ... aber OK das soll auch kein AION-Diskussionsthread werden ... sorry.

MfG Michael


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (16. September 2009)

Ein sinnloser Thread mehr und die Verteidigung des Erstellers nach "Meinungsfreiheit" und "Diskussion" ist genauso sinnbefreit. Es ist ja nicht so, das es nicht schon genug Kritik-Threads geben würde, die auch durchaus Ihre Berechtigung haben. Wenn er sogerne darüber Diskutieren will das das Spiel seines Erachtens für ihn persönlich eine Enttäuschung ist, warum kann er das nicht in den bereits vorhanden Threads tun ? Wohl weil der eigene Thread ihm die Aufmerksamkeit gibt, die er sonst nicht haben würde, denn wer liest schon den einen zusätzlichen Beitrag eines seitenlangen Threads wo das Thema um das es ihm geht wirklich diskutiert wird. Da ist es doch viel einfacher was neues Aufzumachen um nochmal alle an der eigenen Frustration teilhaben zu lassen.....vor allem wenn man damit rechnen kann das auch Spieler die dem ganzen positiv gegenüberstehen hier antworten werden. Alles in allem ist das hier sinnlos wie ein Kropf und dient mal wieder nur als Frustrationsventil eines einzelnen Spielers der möglichst viele davon überzeugen will, das seine Sicht auf das ganze die einzig wahre ist.

Wenn ich hier Mod wäre, würd ich solche Threads einfach wortlos in einen "Warhammer Kritik" Sammelthread stecken und nicht die Profilierungssucht der Ersteller immer wieder fördern indem ich das ganze hier so stehen lasse.


----------



## Churchak (16. September 2009)

Cirdaan schrieb:


> Das ist PvP? Langweiliges im Kreis rennen, Gruppenkuscheln für Schwächlinge,


hättest am ende ja mal den Arsch in der Hose finden sollenl dich vom Zerg zu lösen und mit deinen Freunden (oder solo) schaun solln was fernab vom Zerg geht und du wärst überrascht gewesen.Wobei lieber ned du kuschelst ja lieber als Schwächling in ner Gruppe das wär zu hart für dich geworden. ^^



Brummbör schrieb:


> was ist schlimmer.... über nicht erfüllte Spielerträume weinen oder zum 1000 mal über weiner weinen......


eindeutig ersteres wenn man dafür wieder nen extra Thread aufmacht,wenn man auch einfach nur runter scrollen bräuchte und dann genug Therads finden würde in dem man sich besteteigen lassen kann das man mit seiner Meinung ned allein ist. 
Aber schön das du dich nun als Retter und Fraunversteher ähhh WARistganzdoofundichmussesjedemmitteilenversteher fühlen kannst hat der Thread ja doch noch was positives. gzi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Thanador siehste ich hat recht ab seite 3 gehts los nun fehlt nur noch der altejunge10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (16. September 2009)

Vergessen wir mal den Post, reden wir mal nur über das Thema "schwache Rechner". Wie stark muss denn ein PC sein damit man in einem Festungskampf beim Sturm nach oben keinen Performance Einbruch hat. Wie stark muss der Rechner sein damit man keine Ruckler hat wenn neben einem 2 KTs der anderen Fraktion ankommen? 

Dass mein PC mit nem lachhaften Dual Core, viel zu wenigen 8 GB Ram und so ner komischen sauteuren Graka die wie der neue Disney Film heist zu schwach is - OK, aber Warhammer ruckelt auch bei meinem Millionärssohn Nachbar und seine Maschine hat soviel gekostet wie mein Auto :-( Also entweder glaube ich langsam an die Theorie dass es das Telefonkabel in meiner Stadt ist das einfach zu schwach ist, aber wieso laufen ALLE ANDEREN MMO's, sogar AOC mit Max Detail, ruckelfrei ??? Ich verstehs nicht. Wirklich nicht.


----------



## Zaratres (16. September 2009)

Das ganze war geheule kann i auch bei jeden anderen mmo schlechreden auf fast die selbe art und weise......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (leider stimmt das)
zb: wow immer der selbe pve kontent und pvp gibs nicht wirklich nur diese mini bg und klassen san fast schon egal weil e jeder mit kriegsmaschinen kämpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! (und weil todesritter op sein soll^^)
Der schlaue mann has jetz verstanden und wie ich immer sag auf meinen laptop der um die 1400euro gekostet hat und 2 jahre alt ist.
Lauf warhammer besser als bei nem freund desen pc 1 jahr alt is und 1800 euro gekostet hat und stand pc ist.
wir haben rausgefunden das bei im nit alles richtig eingestelt war neu aufgesetz alles richtig eingestelt und lala bei im laufs besser als bei mir also setz mal eure pcs neu auf!
Nicht wunder wen man den pc zumüllt und dan bei 100 leuten die ihre dicken zauber wirken alles ruckelt wen der pc das letze mal vor 3 jahren aufgesetz worden is und zugemüll is .

Ps: Und für neugel bubis ja(keine männer weil die heulen nicht den ganzen tag )^^ spaß^^ 
Mit nexten patch kommt einiges im game wie zb stun kommt raus und das wird das game schon wieder um einiges geiler machen als ich es zurzeit find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narul (16. September 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='2098839' date='16.09.2009, 08:50']
> Vergessen wir mal den Post, reden wir mal nur über das Thema "schwache Rechner". Wie stark muss denn ein PC sein damit man in einem Festungskampf beim Sturm nach oben keinen Performance Einbruch hat. Wie stark muss der Rechner sein damit man keine Ruckler hat wenn neben einem 2 KTs der anderen Fraktion ankommen?
> 
> Dass mein PC mit nem lachhaften Dual Core, viel zu wenigen 8 GB Ram und so ner komischen sauteuren Graka die wie der neue Disney Film heist zu schwach is - OK, aber Warhammer ruckelt auch bei meinem Millionärssohn Nachbar und seine Maschine hat soviel gekostet wie mein Auto :-( Also entweder glaube ich langsam an die Theorie dass es das Telefonkabel in meiner Stadt ist das einfach zu schwach ist, aber wieso laufen ALLE ANDEREN MMO's, sogar AOC mit Max Detail, ruckelfrei ??? Ich verstehs nicht. Wirklich nicht.




wäre vielleicht auch hilfreich wenn jemand addons kennt die die performance verbessern.

gab da ja mal n addon namens dontlogmebro  hat bei mir damals bisschen was gebracht von der fps.
ich hab auch irgendwie das gefühl das is nur im t4 so hatte gestern bei ner leeren burg mit 2 kts ne fps von 2 als wir die rampe hoch sind davor war ich bei 60 und ich hab grafikeinstellungen soweit unten das es nicht mehr weiter nach unten geht.

in den t1-t3 gebieten lief super auch mit gegenwehr und mehr als 2 kts


----------



## Scyeye (16. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Wie sie sich alle wieder genervt und angekotzt fühlen, weil man seine Meinung vertritt.
> Ich hab das Spiel seit Release gespielt. Und fands verdammt gut. Auch jetzt noch auf eine gewisse Art
> und Weise. Aber an der Umsetzung scheiterts total. Ich weiss das der ein oder andere sich hier ärgert
> über das was ich schreibe. Es sind aber Fakten. Und ich will niemand verärgern oder provozieren mit diesem Thread.
> Ich will über den Verlauf dieses Spiels diskutieren. Was daraus geworden ist.



Das die Leute bei so einem Thema hier genervt sind, liegt daran, dass dieses Thema schon so oft durchgekaut wurde, dass keiner Bock drauf hat.

MfG


----------



## Pymonte (16. September 2009)

also gestern im T4 hab ich vergessen meine Grafik runter zu schrauben (also alles auf max gelassen) und war bei der Burgendef in Praag gegen 42 Orderspieler mit dabei. FPS sind auf 22 runter ok, aber das ist noch im spielbaren Bereich.

Btw werden bei uns die Gilden wieder voller und ein Großteil der Rückkehrer sind lustigerweise Leute, die in der Aion Beta waren.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. September 2009)

Immer wieder End Content PVP.

Da sag ich nur schaut mal EVE an, dort ist Endcontent auch PVP. Das ist ne andere Welt, ein anderes Gefühl, ein anderes Konzept etc.

WAR ist Themenpark und für PVP Themenpark sogar genau so Abwechslungs Arm wie WOW. Daher motiviert es am Ende viele nicht mehr. Mag spaß machen ne Stadt raiden. Aber das jedes WE aufs neue. Immer die selbe Tour, immer die selben Keeps etc. Dann sind die Endbosse sogar Instanziert ... damit ist das große Endgame, sogar noch PVE, wofür man dann sogar Freischaltung brauch, damit man diese Wards hat? Das heißt es ist ein ewiges Zwangs farmen. Das kann doch keine wahre motivations sein.

PVP heißt im Endgame sind erstmal alle gleich. Nicht von Skills, Leistung etc. Sondern viel mehr die Items. Was bei WAR ja auch nicht der Fall ist, wer länger dabei ist, ist mit RR weit oben und deutlich stärker.
PVP heißt eben auch mal mehr als nur einen festen Weg gehen dürfen. Items sind im PVP völlig unwichtig und nicht von Bedeutungen. Sie sollen einen nur von den anderen Abheben, dank dem T-System ist das nicht der Fall. Da sieht man dann doch aus wie jeder anderer. 

Das Problem Mythic hat sich zu stark an das pre BC WOW orientiert. Wo es eben noch 1 T Set gab und hat dann noch ein PVE T Set eingeführt, wer auch immer so seltsam ist, dass bei einem PVP SPiel zu machen. 

Nein für Langzeit Motivation sorgt es eben nicht. Denn Leuten den es spaß macht, soll es dass auch. Ich versteh sie auch zu einem gewissen Grad. Die Schlägerein machen schon spaß. Da gibt es nichts zu rütteln dran. Aber auf dauer ist es wie ein BG. Da hat man auch seine festen Ziele und die Spieler machen es ab und zu mal anders. Aber viel mehr Optionen stehen da nicht ein.
Wenn man im Endgame PVP will, ist halt entweder Sandbox die beste Lösung oder ein System mit mehr Möglichkeiten zum Vorwärts kommen. Also was weiß ich Level Freiheit. Also keine festen Level. Denn Level sind ja nur störend. Mit 32 ist man zu stark fürs PVP vom T3 und nur ein Opfer fürs T4? SOwas gibt es nicht, wenn man keine Level hat. Auch das huhn wäre damit weg, alle SC wären damit Frei spielbar, alle T-Gebiete frei Auswählbar. Das ganze könnte man noch gut verknüpfen, was dass erobern angeht und Bedeutung. Aber ohne Level hätte man deutlich mehr Optionen. Als mit diesen nervigen ... ich bin 40 und zerhacke den 33er ... super. Aber der 33er darf keinen 31er im T3 zerhacken ... logo.

WAR ist für ein PVP Spiel nicht gerade vielseitig. Die tollen Neuerung, die sie groß bejubelt haben, sind nicht im PVP. PQs und Killcollectoren treiben sich im PVE herum, aber wer will dort schon hin. Ist mal netter Zeit vertreib, aber da die Mobs ja fast nie tolle Skills einsetzen, ist es langweilig und die Bosse sind zwar teilweise cool gemacht, aber bis dahin muss man erstmal undankbares Kanonenfutter killen und dann gegen einen tyüpischen TAnk und Spank Boss laufen. Der eben wei bei WOW mal so getankt wird und mal anders. 

WAR würde besser fahren, es gäbe keine Level. Dann würde aufeinmal alles schöner aufgehen und man könnte die Bedeutungen aller Tiers anpassen und damit auch den Leuten Möglichkeiten geben, die eben nicht in die festen T4 Gruppen passen oder Glück haben und ne Randomgruppe finden. Auch kann man entlich mit Level 30 und höher, die niedrigen SC besuchen und muss net auf ein "Event" von deren Seite warten. Mit Mastery Points kann man ja eh die Skills aufs passende Level bringen. 
Aber Mythic hat eben als Ziel gehabt, ein WOW mit DAoC zu mixen und hat das nicht mal gut gemacht, leider. Denn Warhammer ist genial und neben Tolkienswelt, eine sehr schöne und vorallem düstere Fantasy Welt. Ohne so viel Freundschaft, Elben die zitternd in den Westen segeln. Nein die ganze Welt ist anders und jeder hat Gründe, denn anderen zu hassen und vernichten zu wollen. Bündnisse sind immer Zweckgebunden und niemals aus Freundschaft ^^


----------



## OldboyX (16. September 2009)

Mir wärs einfach nur Recht, wenn mal einer ein Video posten könnte, wo man sieht, dass es auch bei mehreren Gegnern flüssig läuft. Und ich rede da nichtmal von hunderten Spielern. Zeig mir ein Video mit einem 50 mann Getümmel das flüssig läuft.

Teal sagt ja auch gerne, dass bei ihm das Game flüssig läuft. Doch dann hat er dieses Video geposted: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD3mfRscET4 und da kann man an jeder Stelle gerne anhalten und die Spieler zählen. Da sind niemals 100 leute am Schirm, sorry und selbst wenn fraps FPS zieht dürfte so etwas imho nicht so ruckeln.



			
				Teal schrieb:
			
		

> Habe selber auch einen E8500, 4 GB RAM 800 und eine HD4870 von ATi. Spiele WAR auf 1680x1050 mit allen Details oben und FSAA per Treiber erzwungen beim Questen/Instanzen/Szenarien flüssig. Lediglich bei größeren Schlachten im RvR schalte ich die Effekte runter. Da Dein System in etwa auch meinem entspricht, verstehe ich nicht ganz warum es bei Dir so ruckelt... Zu viel im Autostart? Langsame Festplatte? Oder lagt es wegen Routereinstellungen? Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, aber es hat sich schon was getan bei WAR seit Release...



Also beim Questen (alleine?)
in Instanzen (6 Leute?)
und Szenarien (glaub ich ohne Video nicht so sehr)
läuft es flüssig.

Alles laut Aussagen von Mythic und der Meinung von den meisten WAR-Spielern hier im Forum keine "Kernelemente des Endgame". Das ist nämlich das RVR, im besten Fall mit etwas mehr Spielern als man im durchschnittlichen Szenario antrifft.

Bei größeren Schlachten im RVR (wobei was heißt größere?) schaltet man die Effekte runter (läuft es dann flüssig)? Von allen anderen MMOs gibt es genug Fraps Videos von größeren Fights (ich rede nicht von 200vs200, selbst mit der Hälfte also nur 2 vollen KTs die aufeinanderprallen) die dank starker Rechner auch trotz Fraps flüssig laufen. Wieso gibt es das bei WAR nicht?


----------



## Virthu (16. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Btw werden bei uns die Gilden wieder voller und ein Großteil der Rückkehrer sind lustigerweise Leute, die in der Aion Beta waren.


wohin sonst sollen sie zz denn gehen? release hat noch gar nicht stattgefunden. könnt euch ja schon auf die lustigen gespräche nach jedem etwas ruckeligem raid einstellen, wie es so etwas woanders nicht gibt und wie alles woanders flüssiger läuft und überhaupt woanders besser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (16. September 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Den Meckerheinis, die hoffentlich bald sich ein anderes MMO suchen...
> 
> Mir verschließt sich gerade der Sinn von diesem Thread.
> Du bist enttäuscht von dem Spiel?
> ...


Normalerweise verwarnen wir nicht öffentlich aber da derartiges Verhalten hier im Warhammer Forum seit einiger Zeit praktisch schon zum "guten" Ton gehört sage ich es jetzt für dich und für alle anderen hier ein letztes Mal klar und deutlich: *unterlasst Provokationen, Anfeindungen und Beleidigungen jeglicher Art!* Das hat hier absolut nichts verloren und wenn ihr es nicht verstehen wollt dann kann ich euch gerne eine ausreichende Auszeit geben damit ihr Zeit habt es zu verstehen.

Die Beurteilung ob ein Thread wirklich so "sinnlos" oder einfach schlichtweg nur provokativ ist, dass man diesen schließen sollte könnt ihr getrost uns überlassen. Ihr dürft den Thread gerne melden, aber derartige Anfeindungen haben hier absolut nichts zu suchen.

Schöne Woche noch.


----------



## Markon78 (16. September 2009)

@dent1st
Es ist nun mal so. Jeder der hier Kritik einbringt und gegebenenfalls darüber
diskutieren möchte ist im buffed Forum falsch. Sogut wie jeder hier
versucht mit allen Mitteln "sein" Spiel zu verteidigen und stempelt jeden
der es kritisiert, als Troll ab.
Ich hab WAR auch von Release weg ca. 6 Monate gespielt und bin aus genau
den gleichen Gründen wie von Dir genannt gegangen. Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen
sogar diese 10 Tage Reaktivierungsaktion genutzt um zu sehen ob sich 
z.b. an der Performance wirklich soviel getan hat....Nonsens...

Es gibt einfach Leute in diesem Forum wie z.b. Pymonte, die es einfach nicht
verstehen können, das man heutzutage als Spieler mehr Ansprüche setzt.
Ansprüche können sich hier in mehreren Formen äussern, wie z.b. Content,
Grafik, Sound, Performance, etc.! Diese Ansprüche werden durch die Vielfalt
an Angebote noch verstärkt...

Ja, es gibt Spieler, denen genügt es wenn das PvP so minimalistisch angehaucht
ist wie in WAR. Vor allem gibt es immer noch Leute, denen es komplett egal ist
das es damals geheissen hat: "Ja die Festungslimits sind eh nur temporär"...
und nun? Lachhafte Aussagen wenn man sich den jetzigen Stand ansieht....
Grafikqualität und die dazu angebotene Performance ist katastrophal für
Leute die das neutral beurteilen, aber genau hier wirst Du Leute finden die 
das verteidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es werden genug Leute hier schreiben, das Sie mit einem
schwächeren System mehr FPS haben bzw. eben keine Performanceprobleme...
ja und? Wenn Mythic den Client so programmiert, ist das unsere Schuld??

Ich selbst hab nun auch mit AoC aufgehört zu spielen, weil der Weg den das
Spiel eingeschlagen hat sowie die massiven Balanceprobleme (Age of Casters...)
einfach für mich keinen Spielspass mehr bringen... Aber deswegen werd ich doch
keinen kritisieren nur weil andere meinen Ihnen gefällts noch..

Mein Tipp:
Entweder du suchst Dir ein anderen Forum MMo Portal (und da gibts bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
oder du lässt solche Threads einfach unkommentiert dann....bringt Dir mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. September 2009)

Jap wenn es die Leute stört und sie diesen Threads nicht lesen wollen und kommentieren, dann sollten sie es lassen. Meine die Mods werden ja im Notfall Threads schließen, löschen oder eben sogar als "wichtig" Markieren. Wenn es der Fall sein sollte.

Aber Kritik, ist halt keine Kritik wenn keine Argumente dahinter stehen. Das Problem, viele fangen an eben genau diese anzugreifen und zu sagen das es sie nicht gibt.
Sie haben viele Dinge eingehalten, die sie damals versprochen haben. Aber sie haben das, was sie versprochen hatten eben sehr schlecht umgesetzt. 
Paul hat damals etwas zu viel erzählt und zu viel versprochen. In paar Videos haben sich andere Leute außer Paul geäußert und von nicht so CC starken Spiel geredet etc.
Das Problem ist, das man damals verzeihen kann, wenn man Besserung sieht.
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde. Die Burgen Beschränkung vorüber gehend etc. 
Das Problem ist, es ist klar das Leuten das Spiel nicht spaß macht.

Nur ich gebe auch gern meine Meinung ab, lass es aber auch gern sein. Vorallem da viele hier einfach nur WAR zocken wollen. Ich kann das verstehen. Im T1 und vorallem T2 macht WAR richtig spaß. Aber ich zahle dafür keine 13 Euro. Daher Leben und Leben lassen. Denn wenn jemand dieser Thread stört. Schritt 1 ignon, nicht antworten oder melden und Fertig!


----------



## Jepharin (16. September 2009)

> Tanks die ne echte Mauer bilden, bzw einen Halbkreis in denen sich die Heiler und Fernkampf DDs befinden



Dann guck dir mal dieses Bild an, Tanks spammen schön Stellung halten, während die Heiler healen und die Fern-DDs schön aufs Tor ballern. Nur wer auch was von Taktik versteht, weiß diese zu nutzen. Und Warhammer hat da einige Möglichkeiten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (16. September 2009)

Hab ein paar Postings mal entfernt. Mein Post war sicher nicht als Diskussionsgrundlage gedacht. Lesen und hinnehmen. Wer etwas dazu zu sagen hat kann sich gerne bei mir per PM melden.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. September 2009)

Naja aber STellung halten ist auch das einzige was man als Tank bei sowas kann. Die anderen Tanks gehen an die Ramme und verlassen die kurz um halt Hold the Line und Schidwall zu aktiveren und tauchen dann wieder in die Ramme. 
Die Taktik ist einfach nur ne typische Tankwall Taktik mit Hold the Line halt. Sowas ist nett, aber halt auch net untypisch. 

Die auf der Festungsmauer machen das selbe und im Tor, der Tankwall mahct genau das gleiche. Moral 2 Zünden und Hold the Line. Was anderes macht man nicht so richtig. Bissel Knockback aufsparen, für die nervigen Meele, die keinen Schaden bekommen und fertig. Knockdowns für die Meele, die kurz vorm sterben sind, damit die net noch weglaufen können und das war es schon an Optionen. Dieser Root, wo beide festgesetzt werden ist auch ne Recht Lustige Moral Fähigkeit. 

Aber Hold the Line drücken und die hinter sich schützen, ist jetzt keine so Atemberaubende Taktik. Also Flanken Manöver, Ablenkungen, gezieltes Rauspicken von Personen, Ausfälle oder gar Rückzug in den inneren Wall etc. Sind da genau so Taktiken.
Nur durch dieses Feste Tor, hat man keine großen wahren Optionen und das stört ja eigentlich. Das man eben so einen festen und vorgeschriebenen Weg hat. So das der Gegner Planen kann. Denn Taktik ist auch an Versorungslinien denken, Rückzugs Gebiete freihalten oder gar Hit and Run attacken. Aber das ganze, gibt es in WAR leider nicht. Diese Takitkischen Möglichkeiten bieten nur wenig Sinn. Da man ja um keine Rohstoffe kämpft. Sondern nur um Feste Ziele, die immer die selben sind. Das ist was den Endgame für viele eben Langweilig macht. Dieses Fixe und Fest Vorgeschriebene RVR.


----------



## Dolman (16. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Wem geht es ähnlich?


Also Langzeitmotivation hätte das Spiel durchaus für mich, aber mich stört einfach, dass mythic nach 1 Jahr immernoch kein spielbaren Endcontent eingebaut hat.
Die ganzen Bugs in der gegnerischen Stadt haben sicher nicht wenige Spieler gekostet.
Dann die schlechte Performance auch ne Menge.

Ich kann zum Beispiel auf freiem Feld bei 50 vs 50 super flüssig Spielen, mit allen Details.
Sobald man aber in einer Burg oder Festung ist, gehn die FPS auf 2-3 runter und da brauchts nicht mal Gegner, es reichen schon die NPCs und 20 Raider, damit die Performance gegen 0 geht.

Mythic hats jedenfalls gründlich vermasselt.
Ist schon ne Kunst ein Spiel mit soviel Potential so zu Grunde zu richten, weil die Programmierer unfähig waren sauberen Code zu entwickeln und nicht in der Lage sind die Bugs zu beseitigen.

Ich finds auf jeden Fall sehr schade, dass es so endet.


----------



## Muinadan (16. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> ... Wow ein neues Gebiet und Grab des Geierfürsten ... Skarabäus und Pharao-Schwachsinn? Wo bleibt denn da der Einfallsreichtum? Was hat das mit Warhammer zu tun? Mit dem Warhammer Universum? Für mich als Kenner und selbst Spieler des Table-Tops! Was is das denn? ...



Öhm, kennst Du die Länder der Toten, südlich der Grenzgrafschaften gelegen? Gibt auch ne Tabletop-Armee von. Neben den Vampiren eine andere Form der Untoten. Und sowohl im Pen-and-Paper-Rollenspiel als auch im Armeebuch für die ist nunmal alles Pharao-mäßig.


----------



## Jepharin (16. September 2009)

Golrik, ich bin jetz auf dieses spezielle Zitat eingegangen. Sicher liegt es hier alles hinter den taktischen Möglichkeiten, die manche gerne sehen würden. Was sonst noch möglich ist und zum Thema Taktik gehört, weiss ich auch. Aber so wie du es beschreibst, müsste das ganze RvR umgeschrieben werden. Woher Rohstoffe z.b.? Gehen eure Vorstellungen da nicht ein bisschen mit euch durch? Das ist immerhin noch ein MMORPG und kein RTS.


----------



## Churchak (16. September 2009)

@Golrik Das ist wohl dann auch dein prob du spielst nur um nen sinn zu haben ohne das der sinn des spiels einfach nur spass ist,weil wohl nur spass zu haben ohne ein für dich sinniges ziel kein spass für dich ist.Das fällt dann wohl unter PP.

Im übrigen das zu 90% alles nur immer im Lordraum hockt ist in meinen Augen die Schuld der Spieler da sie so wenig aus den ihnen gegebenen Möglchkeiten machen und immer nur den für sie einfachsten und Gehirnschonensten sowie Risikolosesten Weg gehn. Die spassigsten Burg/Festungdeffs/angriffe warn immer noch die wo man mal auserhalb des Lordraums geplänkel hat,leider bedarf es dazu aber halt Mitspieler mit Eiern und bissel tieferen Spielverständniss und Freude zum Risiko,die man heutzutage leider nur noch rechtwenig hat,.So steht man dann halt lieber im Heerwurm mit 100 andern Kaspern und jammert über den AE der Gegenseite oder macht MIMIMIThread136319 " ich geh das habter nun davon !!!123" auf . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Golrik schrieb:


> Denn Taktik ist auch an Versorungslinien denken, Rückzugs Gebiete freihalten oder gar Hit and Run attacken. Aber das ganze, gibt es in WAR leider nicht.


spätestens da merkt wieder jeder WARspieler der ned nur am Komazerg stickt, das du leider ned wirklich weist von was du redest da es bei Festungsraids zB essenziel ist erfolgreich zu verhindern das der Gegner es geballt rein schafft und man das auch schaffen kann (mal ned davon ausgegangen das der Gegner ne halbe stunde vorwarnzeit hat) wobei warst du ned eh erst 32 oder so sprich kennst Festungen eh nur vom hörensagen?Meine schönen Perlen. :/


----------



## Dolman (16. September 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> kauf dir n besseren rechner, dann läufts auch flüssig...oder kümmere dich ein wenig um den rechner.


Also ich hab nen Quad Core Q9300, 8 GB Ram, ne GF GTX 260 und nen Asus P5Q Board.
Bestriebssystem (Vista64) recht neu aufgesetzt mit allen neusten Treibern unso.
So schlecht ist das ganze also nicht.
Aber bei Burg- und Festungsraids geht da gar nichts.
Kannst mir also nicht erzählen, dass das am Rechner liegt, wenn ich auf freiem Feld Zerg vs Zerg flüssig spielen kann.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. September 2009)

Ich weiß net, die Leute killen, die in die Burg wollen ist nicht, was ich mit Versorung meine. Das ist nur Gangen und Campen. Einfach  so die Hintertür zu parken, ist naja ... ne seltsame Lösung. Vorallem das es nur effektiv in der inneren Burg geht. Bei den Mauern gibt es so weit ich das sehe, mehr als 1 Hintertür. 
Das man um das Tor kämpft ist klar, kenne wenige die sich beim Keeplord bunkern. Das wäre auch blödsinn. Man verpasst ja alles.

Nein mit Versorung mein ich Rohstoffe. Bei Eve macht es schon Fun, den Gegner seine Erze zu attackieren, seine Frachter zu sprengen oder eben Versorungsrouten abzufangen. Gerade für Raumstationen ist es wichtig, dass immer genug "Treibstoff" da ist.

Aber das Spiel ist halt nichts für mich. Weil es eben nicht so der Stil ist, denn ich von einem PVP Spiel erwarten würde. Denn Spaß machen ist Zwanglos. Das heißt die Burgen sind nur nette Ziele und die SC auch. Aber so ist es doch nicht. Das heißt SC gewinnen kann teilweise Zwang sein und Burgen erobern auch. Das kämpfen um eine Zone, ist nicht ganz so wichtig für den Lock.

Auch wenn ich Warhammer Fan bin, Zwergenfan bin und sagen muss so schöne Zwerge wie bei WAR, gibt es echt in keinem anderen MMO. Groll, schöne Bärte, dicke Bäuche, hübsche Zwergenfrauen und natürlich Bier ... viel Bier. 
Aber bei dem Weltraum spiel, hat man mehr Möglichkeiten seinen Weg zu gehen. Dort ist Gangen kein Schimpfwort ;p, sondern eine Spielweise. Aber vorallem man kann halt Söldner sein, Frachterpilot, Miner oder halt Pirat oder sogar Soldat oder einfach nur Mission mit Leuten fliegen etc. Egal was ... man kann es machen. Man ist nicht gewzungen einen festen Weg zu fahren und genau das, ist sehr schön. Bei WAR wird der Weg vorgegeben, die Gesichte ist schon fast geschrieben, die Personen sind alle Fest Gebunden an ihre Orte und ihren PQs. Die Welt von Warhammer sehe ich dort nicht richtig raus und RVR wie man es nennt. Ist nict kleine Zone zu machen, bei dem man mit dem Zerg läuft. Sondern das, was damals den Leuten bei DAoC gefallen hat. Eine große Zone, wo man sich richtig prügeln kann und wo man um wichtige Orte für sein Königreich kämpft und nicht um ne Burg, die neben einer Wehrstadt steht. Das wäre alles ok, wenn die Burg ein Vorposten wäre (also eine ARt BO), aber die Burg ist wichtiger als die Zwergen WEhrstadt danneben? Das wäre als würde man Talabheim links liegen lassen, Nuln ignon und Middenheim und dann Altdorf sprengen und meinen, man hätte dass Imperium vernichtet.


----------



## Teal (16. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Teal sagt ja auch gerne, dass bei ihm das Game flüssig läuft. Doch dann hat er dieses Video geposted: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD3mfRscET4 und da kann man an jeder Stelle gerne anhalten und die Spieler zählen. Da sind niemals 100 leute am Schirm, sorry und selbst wenn fraps FPS zieht dürfte so etwas imho nicht so ruckeln.
> 
> ...


Ähm... *Richtig* lesen was ich geschrieben habe wäre ein Anfang:



Teal schrieb:


> [...]
> beim Questen/Instanzen/Szenarien flüssig. Lediglich *bei größeren Schlachten im RvR schalte ich die Effekte runter*.
> [...]


Das hatte ich bei dem Video wie man *sehr gut sehen kann* vergessen. Nebenzu lief FRAPS und hat es direkt auf die Platte gesichert. Deine Meinung in Ehren, aber da will ich mal einen Rechner sehn, der das Aufzunehmen in WAR bei einer nativen Auflösung von 1680x1050px und den Einstellungen auf Hoch (war in dem Fall leider ein Versehen...) schafft. 

Zu den Szenarien:

Schau Dir die buffed-Shows mit WAR oder die WAR-Shows an... Alles mein Material. Sogar "Der verdrehte Turm" lief da flüssig, und das obwohl das schon ewig her ist und es da kaum Verbesserungen in der Performance gab.

Meine Herrn, gibts ja echt nicht so was...


----------



## dent1st (16. September 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Aber bei dem Weltraum spiel, hat man mehr Möglichkeiten seinen Weg zu gehen. Dort ist Gangen kein Schimpfwort ;p, sondern eine Spielweise. Aber vorallem man kann halt Söldner sein, Frachterpilot, Miner oder halt Pirat oder sogar Soldat oder einfach nur Mission mit Leuten fliegen etc. Egal was ... man kann es machen.



Schreibst du da etwa von Jumpgate? Was noch kommen soll? Hab Videos gesehen. Gefällt mir was ich gesehen habe! Ist mal was neues. Hab gerne Freelancer gespielt. Und das scheint genauso zu werden! nur MMO! bin mal gespannt!


----------



## OldboyX (16. September 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ähm... *Richtig* lesen was ich geschrieben habe wäre ein Anfang:
> 
> 
> Das hatte ich bei dem Video wie man *sehr gut sehen kann* vergessen. Nebenzu lief FRAPS und hat es direkt auf die Platte gesichert. Deine Meinung in Ehren, aber da will ich mal einen Rechner sehn, der das Aufzunehmen in WAR bei einer nativen Auflösung von 1680x1050px und den Einstellungen auf Hoch (war in dem Fall leider ein Versehen...) schafft.
> ...



War nicht böse gemeint. Die Szenario Videos die ich kenne entbehren nicht der Miniruckler die ich so mag an WAR (auch nicht die auf buffed). Und am Ende finde ichs halt arm, dass eben so eine Situation wie in dem von dir gezeigten Video auf "hoch" und mit "Fraps" nicht flüssig läuft (und das bei einem Rechner wie deinem, denn Recht viel mehr kann man für WAR ja nicht auffahren). Wie gesagt, so viele Spieler sind da nicht zu sehen, das sind keine 100 Stück. 

Und am Ende hilfts halt nichts wenn man sich RVR auf die Fahnen schreibt, über Instanziertes PVP bei AoC spottet, weil dort nur 40 vs 40 möglich ist und dann doch recht viel mehr als das bei WAR auch nicht "spielbar" ist. Es geht zwar, aber "spielbar" ist es für mich nicht und ich habe es lange genug veruscht.


----------



## Pymonte (16. September 2009)

> Es gibt einfach Leute in diesem Forum wie z.b. Pymonte, die es einfach nicht
> verstehen können, das man heutzutage als Spieler mehr Ansprüche setzt.



Hm, ich würde ja zu hohe Erwartungen nicht als hohe Ansprüche definieren. 

Und auch hier wieder: Geschmäcker sind verschieden, mich deswegen als anspruchslos hinzustellen ist einfach mal eine Frechheit.


----------



## DeeeRoy (16. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Schreibst du da etwa von Jumpgate? Was noch kommen soll?



Ich glaube, er spricht von Eve Online...


----------



## Gernulf (16. September 2009)

Viele Spieler waren begeistert und habe lange auf das Spiel gewartet, da sich die versprochenen Inhalte sehr schön anhörten und das ein oder andere neu in einem Onlinespiel eingebaut werden wurde/sollte! Das man dann zum Start massive Probleme hatte kann man noch als Warhammerfan akzeptieren, wenn auch mit Frust da es ja nicht das erste von Mythic war. Sehr viele Spieler haben sich aber auch auf ein neues DAoC von der Aufmachung gewünscht, da ja mit RvR/PvP geworben wurde.  Und gerade RvR hat DAoC damals groß gemacht und mit dem RvR hat DAoC im großen und ganzen erst angefangen - wenn auch der PvE Teil nicht zu verachten war (einige schöne Questketten mit Geschichten dahinter)! Und im PvP/RvR sollte eigentlich die Langzeitmotivation liegen. Leider wurde das nicht wirklich gut umgesetzt durch die geteilten Gebiete. Ich hatte eine Spielpause kurz vor Auflösung vom Server Helmgart und habe erst wieder angefangen auf den neuen Server Erengard später (vor 2 oder waren es schonwieder 3 Monate). Mein Abo lief aber seit der Pre-Order durchweg. Das es leider massive Lagprobleme gibt und kleine Fehler die irgendwie schon zu DAoC-Zeiten gab, finde ich ärgerlich aber mir macht das Spiel wieder sehr viel Spaß. Ich finde das man Mythic noch ein wenig Zeit geben muß um das gröbste in den Griff zubekommen. WAR ist nicht der erhoffte Meilenstein geworden aber eine Enttäuschung auch nicht und daher aktuell eine gute brauchbare Alternative auf den Onlinespielemarkt! 

P.S.:Und wenn nun die Leute meinen ein Spiel zu wechseln steht es jedem frei. Das vielgelobte Aion mag zwar prächter in der Grafik sein aber auch NC-Soft kocht nur mit Wasser und kann im Gegensatz zum Inhalt nicht zaubern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Und außerdem hat NC-Soft eine gutes Spiel kaputt gemacht=>Tabula Rasa!! Es wären bestimmt noch ausreichend Spieler vorhanden gewesen für ein europäischen Server! Inhaltlich war es eine neue Spielidee, welche halt noch reifen hätte müßen!


----------



## Virthu (16. September 2009)

Gernulf schrieb:


> Inhaltlich war es eine neue Spielidee, welche halt noch reifen hätte müßen!



klingt vertraut :-)


----------



## Slaargh (16. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Hm, ich würde ja zu hohe Erwartungen nicht als hohe Ansprüche definieren.
> 
> Und auch hier wieder: Geschmäcker sind verschieden, mich deswegen als anspruchslos hinzustellen ist einfach mal eine Frechheit.



Hat er ja auch gar nicht getan. Nur weil er schreibt das es Spieler mit mehr Anspruch gibt bedeutet das nicht das er dir damit unterstellt gar keinen Anspruch zu haben. Aber du bist ja dafür bekannt dir die Dinge immer so auszulegen wie du sie brauchst... von daher, Schwamm drüber.
Was in diesem und auch in anderen Threads immer wieder hervor sticht sind Argumente wie "Kauf dir halt einen besseren Rechner" ect... Leute. WAR ist jetzt echt nicht das Spiel das solch hohe Anforderungen an einen PC stellen sollte und dürfte. Wenn man sich das Game mal anschaut und dann die Anforderungen überprüft kann man nur noch lachen. bis zu 1,7gb Ramauslastung. Hallo?  Und ja, ich tue es, ich vergleiche WAR mit AION. Und zwar NUR und AUSSCHLIEßLICH die technische Qualität. So wie Aion hat ein Produkt auf den Markt zu kommen. So und nicht anders. Denn vom produkttechnischen Standpunkt ist die Aion-Beta nahezu fehlerfrei. Sicher gibt es Bugs und alles mögliche an Lokalisierungslücken, klar. Aber im Vergleich zu WAR ist Aion bereit für die breite Masse. Zu den Spielinhalten sage ich nichts, das ist Geschmacksache.

Die Kritik an Warhammer Online, an Mythic und auch an GOA ist durchaus gerechtfertigt. Die einzelnen Kritikpunkte die immer wieder und wieder hier durchgekaut werden sind nun einmal Fakt. Und wenn man die festzementierte Fanboybrille dann doch mal ablegt wird man das auch erkennen. Und ja, wer damit dann leben kann der hat durchaus niedrige Ansprüche an ein angebliches Markenprodukt. Natürlich darf ein Spiel Schwächen aufweisen. Onlinespiele werden ja eh immer erweitert. Es sollte Rückrufaktionen wie im Autohandel geben. Zurück zum Hersteller, Mängel beheben, dann darf es verkauft werden. Ich bin leider damals dem Hype erlegen, habe mich von den Durchhalteparolen einlullen lassen und in der Open Beta tatsächlich noch daran geglaubt das dass Endprodukt dann noch verbessert wird. Ein ganz großes Gelächter gab es als der Open-Beta-Client dann als offizieller Spieleclient angeboten wurde. Es gab einen Minipatch, das war es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da dachte ich noch... hm, das wirds doch jetzt wohl nicht gewesen sein? Doch, das war es. Das war WAR. Yeah, Baby. Nagut, ein Missgriff. Schauen wir doch einfach in 12 Monaten noch einmal rein. Vielleicht wird es ja noch. Gesagt - getan. Das Ergebnis ist: Immernoch Beta, allerdings muss man dafür zahlen.

Ich hätte mir auch gewünscht das WAR ein echter HAMMER wird. Ok, es ist ... eine Laubsäge geworden. Kann man nichts mehr dran ändern. Zu glauben das es noch wird halte ich für Utopie. Und Leute die jetzt noch Stein und Bein darauf verwetten das WAR noch der große Wurf gelingt weil es ja noch viel Potential hätte... sorry Leute, aber ihr müßt euch dann auch nicht über den Beschuß aus allen Rohren in sämtlichen Foren wundern. Das Potential von WAR liegt nicht im Onlinespiel, das Potential liegt in der Geschichte die dahinter steht. Und Geschichte ist nunmal zum größten Teil PvE. Oder halt Rollenspiel. Eine Geschichte die sich selbst erzählt während man sie spielt. WAR soll größtenteils PvP sein. Welch eine Verschwendung der Warhammerlizenz. Wie gesagt das ganze Potential liegt in der Story und nicht in dem was Mythic da zusammengeschustert hat.

Und noch einmal, bevor wieder das gammelige Obst fliegt: All jenen die WAR lieben und es toll finden sei es gegönnt. Niemand will es euch wegnehmen. Dem Hersteller und Publisher gönne ich allerdings keinen Cent. Dafür ist das Produkt einfach zu mangelhaft, der Service grottenschlecht und die Zukunftsaussichten pechschwarz.

In diesem Sinne...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. September 2009)

Genau meinte Eve Online damit, will nur net immer Namen sagen in anderen Foren. Da wird man ja sonst noch beschimpft.

Dazu warum Pymonte angreifen. Er ist halt jemand, der mit WAR Glücklich ist. Also warum denn nicht. Jeder hat sein Geschmack und fertig. WAR ist leider nicht der meine, da es für mich einfach zu fest vorgeschrieben ist. Aber es gibt auch Leute den es spaß macht und im T2 hat es ja auch richtig spaß gemacht, im T3 wurde es dann net mehr so tolll. Aber an sich, ist schon bissel Potenzial da. Nur für mich ist es keine 13 Euro wert. 

Was viele ungern hören, dieses A Wort =). Es ist nicht anders als WAR oder WOW, aber es hat sich nicht als solches Verkauft. Es ist einfach kein Spiel was das Rat neu erfindet und WAR hat das Rat ja auch nicht neu erfunden, es wurde aber von Personen wie Paul etc. so verkauft und daher brauch sich Mythic über die Kunden nicht beschweren. Hätte Mythic ein Gang runter geschaltet und einfach entwickelt, dann wäre man auch fröhlicher über das Spiel gewesen. Aber für ein PVP spiel ist es zu fest strukturiert. 

Aber Geschmack ist halt Geschmack und ein Orkspieler wie Pymonte, wäre kein Orkspieler wenn er Schlägerein nicht lieben würden. Denn Orkze leben ja eh nur für eine Schlacht. Weil Verlieren können sie schon mal garnicht, solange sie an der Schlacht teilnehmen. ^^
Aber andere wollen halt auch bissel anderes PVP Erlebniss und für diese Leute, ist WAR nicht das richtig.


----------



## Anowo (16. September 2009)

Also War ist und bleibt das beste Pvp Spiel überhaupt.
Wenn ich da den lächerlichen Ansatz von Wow sehe in Pvp, da können Leute gewinnen nur weil sie sich ne tolle Rüstung gekauft oder erfarmt haben.
Hallo gehts noch, hier bei War gehts nicht darum und ich finde es auch gut das man einfach so sich der Kriegstruppe anschliessen kann und sie auch  verlassen kann.
Wie geht sowas bei Wow?? da wird Stundenlanges warten vorrausgesetzt und wenn man in einer Truppe ist darf man sie nicht verlassen, nein sollte man es tun bekommt man einen Buff der es verhindert wieder Pvp zu machen.
Bei WAR habe ich schon öfter die Kriegstruppe gewechselt, weil eben die eine nicht so gut war; da passiert sowas nicht.
Also in bezug auf PVP muss Wow erstmal lernen von WAR.


----------



## Jepharin (16. September 2009)

Ich glaub wir brauchen uns nicht mehr drüber unterhalten, was WAR ist und was WAR eig. sein wollte. Was sie den Leuten versprochen hatten, ist jetz einige Zeit her, und ich finde, es ist jetz gut, man braucht jetz nicht zum 10000ten mal drauf rumhacken, das sie ja zu Release das und das versprochen haben. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe viel Spass an dem Spiel, PvP mäßig ist War momentan nunmal das beste, was man spielen kann. Ich mag den Style, ich mag die Warhammer Lore, das alles kann mir Aion nicht geben. Muss es auch nicht, ich bin zufrieden.

Wers nicht ist, bitte. Gibt ja sicher genug Gründe dafür. Aber bitte... macht deswegen nicht jedesmal nen Extra Thread auf, weil euch WAR nicht mehr gefällt und die Entwickler ja dies und jenes versprochen haben.


----------



## Krakk (16. September 2009)

Es ist schon erschreckend wie hier jemand angefeindet wird nur weil er seine Meinung über ein SPIEL äußert 
aber vielleicht spiegelt das ja den Ton dieser Spiel-Community untereinander wieder? 
Oder sind es nur die letzen die mit stolz geschwelter Brust und wehenden Fahnen dem Untergang nicht sehen wollen? 
wie dem auch sei tut euch mal die ruhe an und last die Leute doch ihre Meinung sagen gerade in Zeiten einer Zensursula ist das wichtiger den je


----------



## dent1st (16. September 2009)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir auch gewünscht das WAR ein echter HAMMER wird. Ok, es ist ... eine Laubsäge geworden. Kann man nichts mehr dran ändern. Zu glauben das es noch wird halte ich für Utopie. Und Leute die jetzt noch Stein und Bein darauf verwetten das WAR noch der große Wurf gelingt weil es ja noch viel Potential hätte... sorry Leute, aber ihr müßt euch dann auch nicht über den Beschuß aus allen Rohren in sämtlichen Foren wundern. Das Potential von WAR liegt nicht im Onlinespiel, das Potential liegt in der Geschichte die dahinter steht. Und Geschichte ist nunmal zum größten Teil PvE. Oder halt Rollenspiel. Eine Geschichte die sich selbst erzählt während man sie spielt. WAR soll größtenteils PvP sein. Welch eine Verschwendung der Warhammerlizenz. Wie gesagt das ganze Potential liegt in der Story und nicht in dem was Mythic da zusammengeschustert hat.
> 
> Und noch einmal, bevor wieder das gammelige Obst fliegt: All jenen die WAR lieben und es toll finden sei es gegönnt. Niemand will es euch wegnehmen. Dem Hersteller und Publisher gönne ich allerdings keinen Cent. Dafür ist das Produkt einfach zu mangelhaft, der Service grottenschlecht und die Zukunftsaussichten pechschwarz.
> 
> ...



stimme dir absolut zu..


----------



## Fyralon (16. September 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Den Meckerheinis, die hoffentlich bald sich ein anderes MMO suchen...
> 
> Mir verschließt sich gerade der Sinn von diesem Thread.
> Du bist enttäuscht von dem Spiel?
> ...




Was fürn Problem hast DU denn?Der TE äussert hier seinen Frust und Entäuschung über WARhammer und versucht wohl auf diesem weg herauszufinden ob  er allein mit seiner Meinung dasteht oder nicht.Das stört dich?Für das





> /vote for close


 solltest du ne Verwarnung bekommen.Wir geniessen in diesem land hier *FREIE MEINUNGSÄUSSERUNG!*Der TE hat niemanden beleidigt noch sonstwie angegriffen....

@ TE mir gings genauso,ich hab meinen Goblin Schamanen (Rang 40) in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen.Abgesehen davon das einfach die Dauermotivation fehlt die Performance ist zum heulen und das bei micker Grafik verglichen mit LotrO bzw Aion.


Tabletop Spitze.die PC Rts ebenso das Online Game bähh...leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. September 2009)

Ich meine GW macht auch gern mal seltsame dinge. Der Dämonenkodex ist da sehr ... seltsam ;p

Aber Tabeltop macht Fun, richtig Fun sogar. Wenn man es auch mal so gemütlich Spielt oder halt mal auf einem Turnier, obwohl die Armeen dort oft ... naja die Völker kann man an der Hand abzählen ^^.

Aber das Mythic diese Lizens so vergeutet und dabei nicht mal alten Spielen das Wasser reichen kann, in Sachen die sie als Fokus haben, ist halt sehr traurig. Denn Warhammer ist eine Spitzen Lizens und vorallem mit EA im Rücken, hat man Geld. Andere Spieleschmieden müssen ihre Spiele Vorzeitig auf den Markt werfen, weil sie kein GEld mehr haben und Mythic will ein MMO in 2 Jahren entwickeln ... interessanter Versuch. Daraus wurden 3 Jahre und jetzt das 4. . Üblich sind 4 Jahre für ein MMO und die kann man sich mit Warhammer auch leisten. Denn in Europa und Amiland ist das Tabeltop bekannt und hätte seine Kunden bekommen. 
Aber die Welt ist schlecht umgesetzt, die Lore teilweise völlig vernachlässigt wurden.


----------



## XXI. (16. September 2009)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wieso wundern sich die Menschen, dass die Leute hier in dem Forum von den Leuten die sagen, dass sie WAR nicht toll finden angepisst reagieren?? Hier kommt MINIMUM ein Thread pro Tag rein in dem steht: "OMG! Mythic hat viel versprochen und nix gehalten! Ich habs nochmal gespielt und finds gleich schlecht! Die Grafik is kacke! Die Umsetzung ist mies! Bla Bla Bla" LEUTE: WIR WISSEN ES, IHR MÖGT WAR NICHT! SCHÖN! GUT! Wieso müsst ihr dann immer nen Thread aufmachen wenn ihr, dass sagen wollt es gibt doch schon so viele. Und jetzt mal ehrlich ihr erwartet, dass jemand in einem Warhammer Online Forum der höchstwahrscheinlich gerne WAR spielt und WAR sehr mag angepisst ist? Er findets toll ihr findets nicht toll. AUS! und bevor ihr weiter meckert: MACHTS BESSER!

P.S: Sry an die Mod's, ich weiß, dass ich hier agressiv schrieb, aber es ist verdammt nochmal so und das musste mal raus!

OfG XXi.


----------



## Grimtom (16. September 2009)

@ *dent1st 

*mach Dir nix draus, Du bist nicht alleine. Ich habe es auch geschmissen, nach gut 2 Jahren. (ein Jahr Close Beta seit Juli 2007 und nach Release, bis August 2009.) Und NEIN, ich bin kein AION Fanboy. Werde es mir nämlich nicht kaufen. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, es wird bei Warhammer einfach zu wenigt geboten, was wie Du auch schon sagtest zur Langzeitmotivation beiträgt. PvP hin, PvP her, aber ich finde das alleine reicht nicht wirklich. Auch wenn hier jetzt einige antworten, nun "Warhammer ist ein PvP spiel" der hat recht. Aber die vielen Spieler, die auch Wert einen ausgeglichenen PvE Content legen, die verlieren nun mal recht schnell die Lust. Als Beispiel Berufe ... bei Age of Conen kann ich mir alleine mit den berufen die Nacht um die Ohren schlagen, ohne das es mir langweilig wird .... 

Von Keep zu Keep, von einem Szenario ins nächste, alle 3 Tage mal in ne Instans#z gehen können, welche nicht wirklich eine richtige Herrausforderung darstellt ...  Da müssen die Jungens von Mythic sich noch etwas einfallen lassen. Weil nun mal die Spieler den größten Anteil ausmachen. (Meine Meinung)


----------



## OldboyX (16. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wieso wundern sich die Menschen, dass die Leute hier in dem Forum von den Leuten die sagen, dass sie WAR nicht toll finden angepisst reagieren?? Hier kommt MINIMUM ein Thread pro Tag rein in dem steht: "OMG! Mythic hat viel versprochen und nix gehalten! Ich habs nochmal gespielt und
> [..]



Das zeigt dann nur, dass es doch einige sind, die enttäuscht wurden oder, wenn es pro Tag einen solchen Thread gibt. Solange nicht derselbe immer wieder einen aufmacht sehe ich kein großes Problem. Es wird auch sonst in der Welt immer wieder über dieselben Sachen diskutiert.


----------



## Churchak (16. September 2009)

erzähl was neues kann man nur hoffen das ned alle 500k + nen thread hier aufmachen weil sie ihren Euronen nachweinen wie der TE ......... wobei wärn dann ja nur noch geschätzte 494501 Threads. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (16. September 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> erzähl was neues kann man nur hoffen das ned alle 500k + nen thread hier aufmachen weil sie ihren Euronen nachweinen wie der TE ......... wobei wärn dann ja nur noch geschätzte 494501 Threads.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



süß


----------



## Churchak (16. September 2009)

danke!  ich geh trotzdem ned mit dir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jepharin (16. September 2009)

Irgendwie kann ich nicht so wirklich verstehen, was jmd dazu bewegt, sich hier darüber zu äußern, was einen an WAR nicht gefällt. 

eine möglichkeit wäre, das man sich gehör verschafft... aber wieso macht man das hier? Glaubt ihr, das n WAR-Spieler daran was ändern könnte? Wieso schreibt ihr nicht dem Entwickler selbst. Wäre imo angebrachter.

andere möglichkeit.. versucht ihr, WAR-Spieler davon zu überzeugen, dass das Spiel Zeit/Geldverschwendung wäre? Ich glaub, wenn ein Spieler noch nicht selber drauf gekommen ist, wird er sich auch nicht von euch überzeugen lassen. Da braucht man sich auch keineswegs wundern, wenn die hier angebrachte Kritik nicht auf den gewünschten Erfolg rausläuft. Ich gehe ja auch nicht z.b. in ein BMW-Forum und motze, das ich nen BMW hatte und der ja so schlecht is und ich mir nie wieder einen kaufen werde. 
Ich bin keineswegs Fanboy. Ich weiss, das Spiel hat seine Macken, is vllt nicht die Umsetzung die sich so mancher gewünscht hat. Aber mir macht es Spass und solange es das tut, werde ich auch Geld dafür ausgeben und Zeit damit verbringen. 

Kritik, wenn sie konstruktiv ist, gerne, hier soll nicht zensiert werden, aber dann sollte man sich auch den geeigneten Platz dafür raussuchen. Wenn man sich beschweren möchte, doch bitte nicht beim Verbraucher. Die können auch nix machen.


----------



## dent1st (17. September 2009)

Jepharin schrieb:


> Wenn man sich beschweren möchte, doch bitte nicht beim Verbraucher. Die können auch nix machen.



Dann schau mal ins offizielle Forum.. Wie viele Themen da am Start sind über Bugs, Lags, balancing usw... was den Frust von mindestens 3/4 der WAR-Community ausmacht.
Ich meine klar. Es gibt auch Leute wie ein RL Kollege von mir.. Der WAR immernoch spielt, weil es da "Gits" gibt.. und RvR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder einfach weil er da im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Scheiße labern kann 
..keine Ahnung er findets halt immens lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lache jedesmal über ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (17. September 2009)

Ok Leute... Letzte Warnung: Unterlasst die persönlichen Angriffe. Diese werden mit einer Verwarnung geahndet.


Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Zaratres (17. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Dann schau mal ins offizielle Forum.. Wie viele Themen da am Start sind über Bugs, Lags, balancing usw... was den Frust von mindestens 3/4 der WAR-Community ausmacht.
> Ich meine klar. Es gibt auch Leute wie ein RL Kollege von mir.. Der WAR immernoch spielt, weil es da "Gits" gibt.. und RvR
> 
> 
> ...


Tja zu deiner foherigen anwort weder wow noch andere games haben für mich soviel langzeit mo... wie WAR wegen rvr und wegen geierfürsten zb das auf unserem sever zb noch keienr duch hat ; ).
wow zb da hab ich auch nur rvr zum zeit vertreib gemacht bis wieder pve raid war <.< da hat ich noch weniger als bei war ^^.
Bei warhammer werd ich weniges mit rp und wappen belond bei wow hab i nix zb,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ganz zu schweigen das mir das rvr mehr spaß macht ; ) !
aber jeden seine meinung.....


----------



## Elrendel (17. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Ich meine klar. Es gibt auch Leute wie ein RL Kollege von mir.. Der WAR immernoch spielt, weil es da "Gits" gibt.. und RvR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Seufz... und wieder, ich weiß nicht aber du regst dich auf über nicht qualifizierte Aussagen und dann schreibst du wieder sowas.

Deine Meinung ist mindestens genauso eingefärbt wie die, derjenigen die dir widersprechen. Leider lässt du selber keine Diskussion zu, obwohl du es schon ein paar mal hier erwähnt hast das es dir eben um solche geht.


Wie ich schon vorhin sagte dir muss ja nicht unbedingt gefallen aber vielleicht gefällt es anderen. Darum wenn du (wirklich) Diskutieren willst muss du auch andere Meinungen akzeptieren und sie nicht runtermachen.
(Naja musst mal wieder den Troll füttern sry)


----------



## dent1st (17. September 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Seufz... und wieder, ich weiß nicht aber du regst dich auf über nicht qualifizierte Aussagen und dann schreibst du wieder sowas.
> 
> Deine Meinung ist mindestens genauso eingefärbt wie die, derjenigen die dir widersprechen. Leider lässt du selber keine Diskussion zu, obwohl du es schon ein paar mal hier erwähnt hast das es dir eben um solche geht.
> 
> ...



Ich akzeptiere andere Meinungen sehr wohl mein Freund. Nur hab ich zu dem RL Kollegen von mir nen ganz anderes Verhältnis wie sage ich jetzt mal zu dir.. er lacht ja auch über mich, weil ich nicht wüsste "was gut wäre"... ich beschäftige mich halt momentan mit einem anderen MMO.. aber ich verfolge das Warhammer Geschehen sehr aufmerksam... und diese "Troll"-Sache kannst du dir ruhig sparen.. Teal hat eben noch was dazu geschrieben.. du willst doch keine Post oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiszy (17. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wieso wundern sich die Menschen, dass die Leute hier in dem Forum von den Leuten die sagen, dass sie WAR nicht toll finden angepisst reagieren?? Hier kommt MINIMUM ein Thread pro Tag rein in dem steht: "OMG! Mythic hat viel versprochen und nix gehalten! Ich habs nochmal gespielt und finds gleich schlecht! Die Grafik is kacke! Die Umsetzung ist mies! Bla Bla Bla" LEUTE: WIR WISSEN ES, IHR MÖGT WAR NICHT! SCHÖN! GUT! Wieso müsst ihr dann immer nen Thread aufmachen wenn ihr, dass sagen wollt es gibt doch schon so viele. Und jetzt mal ehrlich ihr erwartet, dass jemand in einem Warhammer Online Forum der höchstwahrscheinlich gerne WAR spielt und WAR sehr mag angepisst ist? Er findets toll ihr findets nicht toll. AUS! und bevor ihr weiter meckert: MACHTS BESSER!
> 
> P.S: Sry an die Mod's, ich weiß, dass ich hier agressiv schrieb, aber es ist verdammt nochmal so und das musste mal raus!
> 
> OfG XXi.



/Sign

Hab ein ähnliches Sys wie TE

Wann begreifen es endlich die Leute dass es ein PvP bzw. RvR Game ist!?

Bzgl. Grafik: zum x-ten mal, es ist ein Online-Multiplayer-Game und kein Offline-Game (wie z.B. Crysis das abartige Anforderungen hat) ich find die Grafik prima!
Ingame alles auf High und per Graka-Treiber alles mögliche erzwungen und läuft super (1920x1200 24")

Waaaagh!


----------



## dent1st (17. September 2009)

Eiszy schrieb:


> /Sign
> 
> Hab ein ähnliches Sys wie TE
> 
> ...




tut mir wirklich Leid aber dieses läuft super ... da hab ich einfach Probleme mit es dir abzukaufen.. viele RL Kollegen von mir haben Warhammer gespielt und teils noch dickere System als ich.. und bei denen hats trotzdem genauso krass abgeruckelt.. und tuts heut immernoch.. ich mein okay ich freue mich für dich dann... scheinst einer von wenigen zu sein.


----------



## Jepharin (17. September 2009)

> Dann schau mal ins offizielle Forum.. Wie viele Themen da am Start sind über Bugs, Lags, balancing usw... was den Frust von mindestens 3/4 der WAR-Community ausmacht.



Ach is das etwa deine Entschuldigung dazu... andere jammern rum, also mach ich auch noch den xten Thread auf, wo ich sag, das Warhammer ja so öde is, weil das und das und das. 

PS: Übrigens, das is nicht das offizielle Forum, weiss ja nicht ob du das nicht wusstest ;P


----------



## OldboyX (17. September 2009)

Jepharin schrieb:


> Ach is das etwa deine Entschuldigung dazu... andere jammern rum, also mach ich auch noch den xten Thread auf, wo ich sag, das Warhammer ja so öde is, weil das und das und das.
> 
> PS: Übrigens, das is nicht das offizielle Forum, weiss ja nicht ob du das nicht wusstest ;P



Entschuldigung für was? Wieso muss der TE sich entschuldigen, wenn er seine Meinung hier kundtut. Dafür ist das Forum doch da. Man muss sich ja auch nicht entschuldigen, wenn man einen "Ich mag WAR weil..." - Thread aufmacht. Und es ist halt was dran an  dem Argument. Die jüngste News zu WAR beweist das auch wieder statistisch.

Schau dir http://www.buffed.de/news/11992/warhammer-...-gibt-fehler-zu an und du kannst schnell an den Kommentaren mit der höchsten Zustimmung erkennen, was den Leuten an WAR nicht passt(te).


----------



## dent1st (17. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für was? Wieso muss der TE sich entschuldigen, wenn er seine Meinung hier kundtut. Dafür ist das Forum doch da. Man muss sich ja auch nicht entschuldigen, wenn man einen "Ich mag WAR weil..." - Thread aufmacht. Und es ist halt was dran an  dem Argument. Die jüngste News zu WAR beweist das auch wieder statistisch.
> 
> Schau dir http://www.buffed.de/news/11992/warhammer-...-gibt-fehler-zu an und du kannst schnell an den Kommentaren mit der höchsten Zustimmung erkennen, was den Leuten an WAR nicht passt(te).




sign


----------



## Shagkul (17. September 2009)

@OldboyX ich finde dein Auto einfach Mist........ ich fahre morgen zu Dir und sage Dir das. 
Dann schreibe ich Dir noch jeden Tag einen Brief in dem steht warum ich Dein Auto Mist finde.
Und das ein halbes Jahr lang.

Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert und Du mich wegen Belästigung abholen läst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch etwas anderes.......
Wenn ihr diesen Thread unbeantwortet last, also alle denen WAR noch gefällt. Dann ist schneller Ruhe als ihr denkt.
Ich weis ihr wollt Argumente bringen, oder wollt beweisen das WAR auch spaß machen kann. Aber das ist den Aufwand einfach nicht Wert.

In diesem Sinne 
_Wahrhaft siegt, wer nicht kämpft_


----------



## Pymonte (17. September 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> @OldboyX ich finde dein Auto einfach Mist........ ich fahre morgen zu Dir und sage Dir das.
> Dann schreibe ich Dir noch jeden Tag einen Brief in dem steht warum ich Dein Auto Mist finde.
> Und das ein halbes Jahr lang.
> 
> ...



hm, könnte klappen, wobei es ja schon weniger gewurden ist, seitdem endlich Aion OB ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (17. September 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> @OldboyX ich finde dein Auto einfach Mist........ ich fahre morgen zu Dir und sage Dir das.
> Dann schreibe ich Dir noch jeden Tag einen Brief in dem steht warum ich Dein Auto Mist finde.
> Und das ein halbes Jahr lang.
> 
> ...



Nanana, lass die Kirche mal im Dorf. WAR ist ja nicht DEIN Spiel (du spielst es nur, wie der TE auch) und du  kannst sehr gerne über die Automarke (oder das Modell) die ich fahre in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Forum (das auch nicht meines ist und deshalb kommst du auch in keiner Weise zu mir) deine Kritik zu diesem Auto äußern - und alle anderen können das auch gerne tun. Wenn ich ein Auto habe, das viele andere Leute offensichtlich nicht gut finden, dann auch gern ein halbes Jahr lang...

Dies mag ja das WAR Forum sein, aber das damit gleichzusetzen, dass man hier nur posten soll/darf wenn man WAR spielt und gut findet ist unzutreffend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pymonte schrieb:


> hm, könnte klappen, wobei es ja schon weniger gewurden ist, seitdem endlich Aion OB ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö? Es war nur generell mal eine Weile eher ruhig hier. Aber schön, dass du wieder anfängst stänkern, hatte ich fast schon vermisst, diese 'themenbezogene Sachlichkeit'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jepharin (18. September 2009)

Kritik ja schön und gut, dafür braucht sich niemand zu entschuldigen. Wenn ich aber Kritik äußere, dann will ich doch auch, das sich was ändert. Wie kann sich aber etwas ändern, wenn ich beim Verbraucher kritisiere und nicht beim Hersteller. Mal so ne Frage an TE... hast du den deine Punkte vllt auch in ner Mail an Mythic aufgeführt? Wenn nein, wieso nicht? Egal kanns dir ja nicht sein, sonst würde nicht der Thread von dir eröffnet worden sein. Also bitte, erzähl uns doch mal, was du dir von den Antworten aus diesem Thread erhoffst. Darum solls ja wohl bei ner Diskussion gehen, oder? Auf nen Nenner kommen, womit beide Parteien glücklich sind. Was hier meiner Meinung nach aber nicht möglich ist. Ich glaub dir ja, das WAR so seine Macken hat. Aber was soll ich jetz deiner Meinung nach tun? Spielen aufhören? Was bringt dir das dann? Oder wenn ich weiterspiele, was machst du dann? Etwa noch nen Thread auf?

Und zu meinem vorherigen Zitat... ja sorry, aber ich kann ned damit argumentieren, das ihn schon vor mir 20 andere so nen Thread eröffnet haben.  Im Gegenteil, anhand der Threads hätte dir eig. klar sein müssen, das noch so ein Thread nix bringt und nur in Gemotze endet.


----------



## Pymonte (18. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nö? Es war nur generell mal eine Weile eher ruhig hier. Aber schön, dass du wieder anfängst stänkern, hatte ich fast schon vermisst, diese 'themenbezogene Sachlichkeit'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hö? Bild dir mal nicht zu viel ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist ruhiger gewurden, da tatsächlich viele Leute abgelenkt sind. Das finde ich grad sehr angenehm. Es sind min 3 Dauernörgler verschwunden (bisher) und ich hoffe auch, dass dies so bleibt.


----------



## OldboyX (18. September 2009)

Jepharin schrieb:


> Kritik ja schön und gut, dafür braucht sich niemand zu entschuldigen. Wenn ich aber Kritik äußere, dann will ich doch auch, das sich was ändert. Wie kann sich aber etwas ändern, wenn ich beim Verbraucher kritisiere und nicht beim Hersteller. Mal so ne Frage an TE... hast du den deine Punkte vllt auch in ner Mail an Mythic aufgeführt? Wenn nein, wieso nicht? Egal kanns dir ja nicht sein, sonst würde nicht der Thread von dir eröffnet worden sein. Also bitte, erzähl uns doch mal, was du dir von den Antworten aus diesem Thread erhoffst. Darum solls ja wohl bei ner Diskussion gehen, oder? Auf nen Nenner kommen, womit beide Parteien glücklich sind. Was hier meiner Meinung nach aber nicht möglich ist. Ich glaub dir ja, das WAR so seine Macken hat. Aber was soll ich jetz deiner Meinung nach tun? Spielen aufhören? Was bringt dir das dann? Oder wenn ich weiterspiele, was machst du dann? Etwa noch nen Thread auf?
> 
> Und zu meinem vorherigen Zitat... ja sorry, aber ich kann ned damit argumentieren, das ihn schon vor mir 20 andere so nen Thread eröffnet haben.  Im Gegenteil, anhand der Threads hätte dir eig. klar sein müssen, das noch so ein Thread nix bringt und nur in Gemotze endet.



Naja, aber hier wird den ganzen Tag über die verschiedensten MMOs diskutiert und Buffed hat auf keines davon irgend einen Einfluß. Auch sonst ist Buffed wohl die falsche Anlaufstelle für 99% der Diskussionen hier (mit Ausnahme jener, die sich auf die Homepage oder das Heft beziehen) und kann nichts "ändern". Was "erhoffen" sich die Leute also, wenn sie hier über irgendewtas ihre Meinung posten?

Auch geht es hier nicht darum auf einen Nenner zu kommen in dem beide Parteien glücklich sind, denn das setzt ja schon eine bipolare Spannung voraus, die bei weitem nicht in allen Threads gegeben ist (und dort wo sie gegeben ist erreicht man eigentlich nie einen gemeinsamen Nenner).

Es ist einfach nach wie vor unfair, wenn man in diesem Thread, der dir zufällig sauer aufstößt nach dem "tieferen Sinn" und nach dem "Zweck" fragt. Der TE wollte sich nur äußern, sehen ob manche seine Meinung teilen usw. Was es ihm bringt? Keine Ahnung. Stell die Frage mal beim Rest der Threads in dem Forum genauso.

Was bringt den Leuten http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=123137 dieser Thread? Ich glaub denen ja, dass WAR ihnen gefällt. Aber was soll ich jetzt deren Meinung nach tun? Sofort mit WAR anfangen? Was bringt denen das dann? Oder wenn ich nicht mit WAR anfange, was machen sie dann? Noch einen Thread auf?

Oder man toleriert den Thread, schlimmstenfalls ignoriert man ihn und genauso toleriere ich diesen Thread und wenn er mich so dermaßen stören würde wie dich, dann würde ich ihn ignorieren.


----------



## Churchak (18. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Was bringt den Leuten http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=123137 dieser Thread?


die Frage ist einfach beantwortet . Untergangspropheten,Miesmacher und Ewige Warner vor WAR wie du,deren Leben zu fade scheint um einfach Forenteile von Spielen zu meiden mit denen Sie laut eigener Aussage eh nix anfangen können.Bringen andere Leute dazu auch mal den Finger zu heben und zu sagen "He also das geht mir aber nun mal ganz anders las man sehn ob ich auf weiter flur so alleine bin wie die vielen Meckertanten es hier im Forum erscheinen lassen"

Ach ich spendier dir schon wieder viel zu viel meiner Zeit du verstehst es eh ned lassen wirs gut sein ..........


----------



## OldboyX (18. September 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> die Frage ist einfach beantwortet . Untergangspropheten,Miesmacher und Ewige Warner vor WAR wie du,deren Leben zu fade scheint um einfach Forenteile von Spielen zu meiden mit denen Sie laut eigener Aussage eh nix anfangen können.Bringen andere Leute dazu auch mal den Finger zu heben und zu sagen "He also das geht mir aber nun mal ganz anders las man sehn ob ich auf weiter flur so alleine bin wie die vielen Meckertanten es hier im Forum erscheinen lassen"
> 
> Ach ich spendier dir schon wieder viel zu viel meiner Zeit du verstehst es eh ned lassen wirs gut sein ..........



Du gibst dieselbe Begründung für den Thread, die der Te für seinen gibt? Das ist es doch was ich gesagt habe. Er will auch nur zeigen wie es ihm mit WAR geht und mal sehen ob er damit allein auf weiter Flur ist? Allerdings kann sein, dass ich diesen (außergewöhnlich vermurksten) Deutschsalat diesesmal falsch verstanden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten müsste der Grund ja sein, dass man nur deshalb einen "Pro Thread" macht weil es einen "Gegen Thread" gibt, was von der Sinnhaftigkeit ein noch niedrigerer Beweggrund wäre als der des Te, der wenigstens eine echte Meinung zum Besten zu geben hat.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Das WAR Forum "gehört" nicht den Spielern die WAR spielen und gut finden. Man muss es nichtmal spielen um hier posten zu dürfen (dafür gibt es das offizielle Forum), aber in jedem Fall hat jemand der das Spiel spielt und nicht gut findet dasselbe Recht hier seine Meinung zu posten wie du (zum Glück).

Und um es mal vorweg zu nehmen und vielleicht einigen hier etwas Aufregung zu ersparen. Auch in 2 Jahren (hoffentlich für WAR) werden hier noch solche Posts entstehen von Spielern die WAR anfangen, denen es nicht gefällt und die ihre Meinung in einem WAR Forum kundtun... wer hätte das gedacht.

PS: Ich "treibe mich hier herum" weil es für mich eine Form der Unterhaltung ist, ich gerne diskutiere und auch für Toleranz und Gerechtigkeit, sowie die "Wahrheit" gerne mal in die Bresche springe. Sobald man sich in diesem Forum nur noch "rumtreiben darf" um a) Fragen zum Spiel zu stellen oder b) WAR als Spiel oder sich gegenseitig als WAR Spieler zu beweihräuchern dann wird man Leute wie mich sicherlich irgendwie aussperren. Bis dahin wirst du meine Wenigkeit hier antreffen, egal wie sehr du versuchst mir einzureden, dass ich meine Zeit deiner Meinung nach verschwende oder besser verbringen könnte. Ansonsten empfehle ich gerne wieder (das bereits angedrohte) Ignorieren als Abhilfe.


----------



## Gernulf (18. September 2009)

WAR wurde als das neue PvP-Spiel beworben und hat leider nicht alle Erwartungen erfüllt. Es macht trotzdem Spaß, aber wenn ein älteres Spiel aus selben Hause einfach mehr Spaß bietet, mehr Optionen hat und größere zusammenhängende Gebiete besitzt, sollte man sich bei Mythic Gedanken machen was da falsch gelaufen ist! Das PvP/RvR ist nicht ausgereift und man hat nichts dazugelernt und auf alte gute Sachen aufgebaut! Ok man wollte die kleineren Stufen schützen mit geteilten  Schlachtfeldern und von Anfang an die Leute an PvP teilhaben lassen aber dann hätte man die T4-Gebiete um einiges größer gestalten müßen mit mehr Burgen und noch mehr Burgoptionen! Praktisch wäre es sogar noch besser gewesen wenn man sich seine eigene Gildenburg selber gestalten und aufbauen hätte können (Baukastensystem)! Für offenes RvR ist die Fläche zu klein, da sich schnell an den Brennpunkten ein Zerg und Stellungskrieg aufbaut - auch wen ich selber die Wallkämpfe im alten DAoC-Schlachtfeld vermisse! Hier finden eigentlich eher ein Kriegslager campen statt!

Das PvE ist für ein PvP-Spiel angemessen gut und die öffentlichen Aufgaben eine neue Spielkultur!

Damit Warhammer aber die Kurve bekommt, müßte der Client/Engine neu programmiert werden inkl. neue Gestaltung der Schlachtfelder und dafür wird aber Mythic die Zeit und das Geld fehlen, da EA bestimmt nicht noch mehr Geld ausgeben möchte!

Für mich ist WAR in Ordnung und ich werde es noch eine ganze Weile weiterspielen und was Ende 2010 passiert werden wir sehen! Die Frage ist nur wie lange WAR sich noch gegen andere neue Onlinespiele halten kann und ob man den Schritt einer so tiefgreifenden Veränderung des Spieles wagen möchte.


----------



## Montoliou (18. September 2009)

Hi,

leider muss ich den ganzen als Nörglern-beschimpften hier Recht geben. WAR hat mich zu Beginn total fasziniert. Leider habe ich dann gemerkt das die Vielen guten Ideen wie offene Gruppen und öffentliche Quests das schlechte nicht überdecken können. Und mal ganz ehrlich. Jedes MMO ist ein Kompromiss. Es gibt keinen Publisher der alles so programmieren kann das es jedem gefällt. Wenn die Waage aber ins Schlechte kippt wird das Spiel nicht erfolgreich. Es ist wie es ist.
Ich finds total schade, welchen weg WAR gegangen ist. Ich habe 5 Jahre lang DAOC gespielt. Das Spiel begeistert mich heute noch wie kein Zweites. Mythic hatte also genau vor der Nase wie man es machen kann. Und was übernehmen Sie aus DAOC? Die festen Bauplätze für Verteidigungsanlagen in den Festungen. LOL.

Was war gut und wurde NICHT übernommen?
1. Zerstörbare Mauern
2. Zerstörbare Verteidigungstürme
3. DREI REICHE (Man kann sich nicht vorstellen, welche Dynamik diese Designentscheidung erzeugt hat)
4. Unterschiedliche Klassen in alle 3 Reichen. Ein Skalde konnte andere Dinge und hatte auch andere Aufgaben als ein Barde oder Minstrel.
5. Eroberbare Relikte (Reli-Raids waren das Highlight, weil es immer neue Ideen gab wie man an diese rankommen konnte. Einfach nur gut.)
6. Frei erstellbare Belagerungswaffen. Ohne Baupunkte.
7. Fahrbare Rammen
8. Unterwasserkampf
9. Kriegsschiffe mit 32 Ruderplätzen und aufgepflanzten Ballisten und/oder Trebuchets bei denen die Geschwindigkeit von der Anzahl der Ruderer abhing.
10. Battlegrounds in denen man die Belagerungen ab Level 1 üben konnte. Und nicht so blöde Szenarios, die im Grunde nix anderes als ein kleines Capture the Flag oder King of the Hill sind.
11. Darkness Falls(PVP-Dungeon mit fiesen Mobs). Der alternative Weg zwischen den Reichen. (Statt übers Meer)
usw. usw.

WARUM Mythic. Warum lasst Ihr die GUTEN Sachen weg. Sachen an denen Ihr teilweise 3-4 Jahre gefeilt habt bis Sie funktionierten? Das verstehe ich wirklich nicht.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Phineas Phreak (18. September 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> leider muss ich den ganzen als Nörglern-beschimpften hier Recht geben. WAR hat mich zu Beginn total fasziniert. Leider habe ich dann gemerkt das die Vielen guten Ideen wie offene Gruppen und öffentliche Quests das schlechte nicht überdecken können. Und mal ganz ehrlich. Jedes MMO ist ein Kompromiss. Es gibt keinen Publisher der alles so programmieren kann das es jedem gefällt. Wenn die Waage aber ins Schlechte kippt wird das Spiel nicht erfolgreich. Es ist wie es ist.
> Ich finds total schade, welchen weg WAR gegangen ist. Ich habe 5 Jahre lang DAOC gespielt. Das Spiel begeistert mich heute noch wie kein Zweites. Mythic hatte also genau vor der Nase wie man es machen kann. Und was übernehmen Sie aus DAOC? Die festen Bauplätze für Verteidigungsanlagen in den Festungen. LOL.
> ...




Hi!
DAS ganze wäre natürlich sehr geil, wenn das alles noch kommt! Aber in diesem Thread wurde so manches schon behandelt, warum so einiges nicht ganz Rund laufen könnte.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124551


----------



## ersoichso (18. September 2009)

pymonte nach wie vor vollkommen ueberzeugt und kritik immun

die probleme werden von vielen spielern/ex-spielern die gerne weiter gespielt haetten das aber nicht tun da es eben nur die probleme gibt (bestaetigt mittlerweile,nicht alle aber paar) schon laenger bemaengelt*
Te vergiss die diskussion denn der bedarf is hier von den 24/7 user nicht erwuenscht (eine handvoll,frueher war des forum mehr besucht warum nur?)

eine news vor paar tagen
buffed.de


die im januar erstmalig durchgefuehrte zonen stagnierung(als kurzzeitloesung angepriesen,schon lange langzeitloesung und kein thema mehr) die mit einem wind of change nochmals im fruehjahr kommen sollte ,dann aber erst beachtung fand und großen hosepisseln von mythic/goa an tag war kam dann kein WOC in WAR (gerne genommenes argument von pymonte...)

von bugs,zonencrashes,balance,schlechtes design o. engine nennen wir wie wirs wollen;performance im allgemeinen?
manche (wie ich,was aber durchaus subjektiv zu bewerten ist!) wuerden den supports goa unter aller sau betrachten,dass soll aber nicht zum thema werden

habe die ehre


----------



## Churchak (18. September 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> Te vergiss die diskussion denn der bedarf is hier von den 24/7 user nicht erwuenscht



Lüg dir doch ned selber die Taschen voll und tuh so als wär hier im letzten Monat auch nur ein Thread eröffnet wurden wo man irgend was neues an Kritik lesen konnte was man ned schon in X andern Threads lesen konnte und schon XX fach durchgekaut wurde. *augenroll* 
zumal die wenigsten die hier von den ewigen "aber aber aber es ist halt doof!" Tanten angenervt sind 24/7er sein dürften die hängen schon seit dem 6. in nem ganz anderem startloch fest .......

naja wenigstens weiss nun Pymonte das er an allem schuld ist und er ganz allein was hät dran ändern können wenn er die Kritik sich nur zu Herzen genommen hät ..........

@Pymonte /hug


----------



## Pymonte (18. September 2009)

Tja, ich hab hier auch ne echt große Verantwortung bei Mythic. Aber mein Konto beruhigt mich immer am Monatsende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

